# Why do furries deny that people have sex in fursuits?



## Bloopy (Feb 2, 2010)

So when I first heard about fursuits my first impression was that it was bizarre fetish and that people bought and made them mainly to have sex in. Then I did some reading around forums and such and people said that that was just a myth fabricated by MTV and the unsympathetic media. A common quote I notice that comes up in such discussions is "Why would you want to ruin a suit that costs thousands of dollars by making it crusty with jizz stains?" This made sense to me, and I was relieved. I've always loved dressing up in ridiculous costumes even before I found the fandom (I turn 18 in a few weeks and I have freaking onesie bear pajamas) and I thought that making a wearing a fursuit would be a lot of fun if the sexual aspect didn't really exist.

YOU PEOPLE LIED TO ME.

I have found A LOT of video and photographic evidence that people do, in fact, have sex in these things, and that they do, in fact, ruin their thousand dollar suits by jizzing all over them (or more likely that they're just made out of easily washable material). And these things didn't look like the cheesy mascot outfits on the front page of fursuitsex.com (I dare not enter further), they were very high-quality and nicely made outfits. Whenever I see a fursuit with pants from now on my immediate first thought will be that they're there to hide a very special hole/extremity.

So why do furries so vehemently deny that this happens? Honestly, the fact that this is like some kind of secret knowledge that you can only access by visiting creepy furry porn sites and everyone outside of these sites has a THIS DOES NOT HAPPEN, DO NOT TALK ABOUT THIS mentality strikes me as a bizarre kind of Furluminati science fiction thing. Why can't we all just accept that people really do pay a bajillionty dollars to have sex in fursuits? Trying to cover up that it happens and ferociously denying it might seem like it will give the fandom a better face to outsiders, but it just makes the whole thing seem more sinister once you really do see all pig-men bathing in urine and fat guys in dog suits giving each other red rockets.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 2, 2010)

They do, just most people don't.

Maybe people were denying that they themselves didn't. Or do. Or whatever.


----------



## Bloopy (Feb 2, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> They do, just most people don't.
> 
> Maybe people were denying that they themselves didn't. Or do. Or whatever.


I dunno man, I once saw someone say "Furverts don't exist, that's a word they made up in that fake MTV special. No one in real life does that stuff." And like I mentioned when people give introductions like "Hi, I'm a newbie to the fandom and I have a few questions: do people really have sex in fursuits?" people really seem to like to respond that no one would ever pay a gajillion dollars just to have sex in a suit one time and then ruin it by covering it in crusty love bloop.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 2, 2010)

Maybe the people saying that are in denial themselves.

Some people can't come to terms with the fact that this whole furry thing is essentially a load of terrifying fetishes with a thin veneer of family-friendly on top. Like lasagne.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 2, 2010)

Before you make another thread; yes, some fuck dogs too.


----------



## JoeStrike (Feb 2, 2010)

When talking about the fur scene to people I've never denied there are fursuiters out there who have sex in their costumes - BUT I've always pointed out they're in all likelihood a TINY percentage of 'suiters. There's no way of knowing for sure of course, but I'd be really surprised if it were over 10%.

There were over 700 fursuiters in the costume parade at last year's AnthroCon - how many of them do you REALLY think have sex in their suits?


----------



## Lambzie (Feb 2, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> When talking about the fur scene to people I've never denied there are fursuiters out there who have sex in their costumes - BUT I've always pointed out they're in all likelihood a TINY percentage of 'suiters. There's no way of knowing for sure of course, but I'd be really surprised if it were over 10%.
> 
> There were over 700 fursuiters in the costume parade at last year's AnthroCon - how many of them do you REALLY think have sex in their suits?


I would like to think none but I'm betting a couple did.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 2, 2010)

Watch out for the fursuits wearing pants.

They are trying to cover something.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 2, 2010)

Because furries are insecure as fuck,
and the fandom is their life,
so saying anything remotely negative about the fandom is (to them) like kicking their puppy in the face.

Not that these people realize that when they slink around all insecure, and trying to proclaim that NO ONE ever does anything remotely bad ever in the fandom, do they portray themselves as one of the worst with one of the worst secrets to hide.
But they're furries, and logic isn't really their strong point.


----------



## blackjack94 (Feb 2, 2010)

I think they're mostly trying to say that they themselves don't do it and don't want the fandom to be known by that one negative aspect.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Feb 2, 2010)

Basically there are some who will have sex wearing anything


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Feb 2, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> So when I first heard about fursuits my first impression was that it was bizarre fetish and that people bought and made them mainly to have sex in. Then I did some reading around forums and such and people said that *that was just a myth* fabricated by MTV and the unsympathetic media. A common quote I notice that comes up in such discussions is "Why would you want to ruin a suit that costs thousands of dollars by making it crusty with jizz stains?" This made sense to me, and I was relieved.


 
If it exists there is porn for it.
It's dumb think that no one has ever had sex in a fursuit if that's unbelievable for someone then what about zoophilia? But also a thing like a fursuit wouldnâ€™t have been made just for that reason. Saying a fursuit was made just for having sex in is like saying computers were just made for porn and saying some one would and has never thought of having sex in a fursuit is like saying no one would ever use gold bond as a lub because thats not what it was made for.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 2, 2010)

> If it exists there is porn for  it.


Rule 34?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Because you haven't lived until you got your ass rammed in an ugly, cartoony, overly expensive animal costume man...


----------



## paxil rose (Feb 2, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Because furries are insecure as fuck,
> and the fandom is their life,
> so saying anything remotely negative about the fandom is (to them) like kicking their puppy in the face.



I'm sure if given the choice to kick a puppy in the face themselves or have having, say, Wendy Williams or someone crack a funny at the expense of furries, 9 out of 10 furries would knock that dog across the room.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 2, 2010)

Rule 36


----------



## Bir (Feb 2, 2010)

Ick. Ick on the fursuits because I hate fursuits, ick on the sex in fursuits XP

I'm going to assume that most people deny it because they'd rather you think of something else to talk about. Most others automatically think of fursuit sex when they think of fursuits or the furry fandom, and they deny it and deny it so that they stop thinking about it.

But yuck. XP


----------



## Ricky (Feb 2, 2010)

Bir said:


> I'm going to assume that most people deny it because they'd rather you think of something else to talk about. Most others automatically think of fursuit sex when they think of fursuits or the furry fandom, and they deny it and deny it so that they stop thinking about it.



Maybe if I just ignore all the bad things in life they will cease to exist.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

I've met a lot of fursuiters who have sex in their suits. Honestly, who cares though? They aren't hurting anyone.


----------



## Rytes (Feb 2, 2010)

My parents lied to me that babies came from storks... they come from VAGINA!!! WHY DID THEY LIE TO ME?


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Rytes said:


> My parents lied to me that babies came from storks... they come from VAGINA!!! WHY DID THEY LIE TO ME?


inb4santa


----------



## Yrr (Feb 2, 2010)

Because furries are prudish fucks who don't want to be associated with that sort of thing.


----------



## Bloopy (Feb 2, 2010)

Rytes said:


> My parents lied to me that babies came from storks... they come from VAGINA!!! WHY DID THEY LIE TO ME?


There is a huge difference between consensual heterosexual sex in the missionary position between two adults deeply in love for the purpose of procreation and two fat bald guys doing each other in the butt in their mom's basement while dressed like dragons and pouring buckets of piss on each other AND THEN filming it and putting it on the Internet because apparently enough people enjoy this kind of shit for there to be some kind of market for it.

What actually shocked me most wasn't that this even happens, because of course there are going to be one or two rogue perverts out there seeking attention with all kinds of unimaginably disgusting fetissh, but that apparently enough people do this that you can say "Got any kangaroo suit sex? How about gorillas? Hedgehogs? Bats?" and _people will fulfill these requests in spades._


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> "Got any kangaroo suit sex? How about gorillas? Hedgehogs? Bats?"


o murr


----------



## Yrr (Feb 2, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> What actually shocked me most wasn't that this even happens, because of course there are going to be one or two rogue perverts out there seeking attention with all kinds of unimaginably disgusting fetissh, but that apparently enough people do this that you can say "Got any kangaroo suit sex? How about gorillas? Hedgehogs? Bats?" and _people will fulfill these requests in spades._



This is the internet.

Rule 34 states that there _is_ porn of everything, and in my experience, it's true.

To quote something I can't quite remember; "You ask your computer to find you pictures of people having sex with flaming goats, and it will ask you 'what kind of goats?'."


----------



## capthavoc123 (Feb 2, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> When talking about the fur scene to people I've never denied there are fursuiters out there who have sex in their costumes - BUT I've always pointed out they're in all likelihood a TINY percentage of 'suiters. There's no way of knowing for sure of course, but I'd be really surprised if it were over 10%.



I think it's naive to believe it would be that low. Considering how highly sexualized this fandom is, I'd be willing to place money on it being around 50%.

Considering how much people will spend on commissions of drawn art, I'd be blown away if a majority of people who bought fursuits DIDN'T hope that one day they'd have sex in it.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 2, 2010)

I've never denied this shit happens, but honestly, it's not what most furries do. Most furries don't even own fursuits, and most furries that fursuit would never have sex in their fursuit. So, seriously, don't assume every fursuit you see is used for sex. In fact, I doubt that the people who do use fursuits for that would wear their sex suits out publicly at a con. That's just nasty. Suits that have clothes on them aren't usually hiding anything - except maybe that the suit is actually a partial! Some characters were designed with clothes. So, if someone has a suit of a character with clothes, it's only logical that the suit wears those clothes. 

I'm really worried about the people who see these suits and assume sex. I mean, my first thought on seeing a costume of any sort isn't "Oh, I bet they have sex in that!" That's just _weird._

My personal opinion on sex in suits is - Do it behind closed doors, and I don't care. Would I ever do it? No, because frankly I wouldn't want to destroy an expensive costume, and really, the first thing that I think of when someone mentions having sex in a fursuit is "Oh my god, wouldn't you pass out from heat stroke?" It doesn't sound sexy, it sounds miserable.


----------



## slorrel (Feb 2, 2010)

Well, I know there are fursuiters who like to have sex in their highly expencive fursuits; but I also know that not all fursuiters do. Infact, I'm fairly sure its a small minority who do.


----------



## JoeStrike (Feb 2, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Watch out for the fursuits wearing pants. They are trying to cover something.



Yeah, their lack of $$ to buy a full suit.



> My parents lied to me that babies came from storks... they come from VAGINA!!! WHY DID THEY LIE TO ME?



Vagina? Isn't that near Maryland?


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Yeah, their lack of $$ to buy a full suit.


This is true. :B


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Yeah, their lack of $$ to buy a full suit.
> 
> 
> 
> Vagina? Isn't that near Maryland?


I wish. That would make this boring state much more interesting.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 2, 2010)

What so ever...
Ruining fursuits(Which are very full blown), by doing sex in fursuits(Full blown) and making animal heat noises(FULL BLOWN) is extreme enough to make me puke my imaginative limbs.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> What so ever...
> Ruining fursuits(Which are very full blown), by doing sex in fursuits(Full blown) and making animal heat noises(FULL BLOWN) is extreme enough to make me puke my imaginative limbs.


Full blown.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Feb 2, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> two fat bald guys doing each other in the butt in their mom's basement while dressed like dragons and pouring buckets of piss on each other


 
Link please.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 2, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> So when I first heard about fursuits my first impression was that it was bizarre fetish and that people bought and made them mainly to have sex in. Then I did some reading around forums and such and people said that that was just a myth fabricated by MTV and the unsympathetic media. A common quote I notice that comes up in such discussions is "Why would you want to ruin a suit that costs thousands of dollars by making it crusty with jizz stains?" This made sense to me, and I was relieved. I've always loved dressing up in ridiculous costumes even before I found the fandom (I turn 18 in a few weeks and I have freaking onesie bear pajamas) and I thought that making a wearing a fursuit would be a lot of fun if the sexual aspect didn't really exist.
> 
> YOU PEOPLE LIED TO ME.
> 
> ...



We don't deny it. Not EVERY fursuiter has sex in their fursuit. 

Generalizing much?


----------



## Ricky (Feb 2, 2010)

Simple answer:  Furries are still butthurt over that CSI.

Personally, I would resent the "fat social reject" stereotype more than "perverted kinky sex fiend" if I actually gave a damn about what people thought of furries.  It seems to be the more prevalent one, too.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 2, 2010)

capthavoc123 said:


> I think it's naive to believe it would be that low. Considering how highly sexualized this fandom is, I'd be willing to place money on it being around 50%.
> 
> Considering how much people will spend on commissions of drawn art, I'd be blown away if a majority of people who bought fursuits DIDN'T hope that one day they'd have sex in it.



I very much doubt it is that high. Perhaps this question should be included in the next annual furry survey.



Ricky said:


> Simple answer:  Furries are still butthurt over that CSI.
> 
> Personally, I would resent the "fat social reject" stereotype more than "perverted kinky sex fiend" if I actually gave a damn about what people thought of furries.  It seems to be the more prevalent one, too.



I found that episode to be quite funny.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I found that episode to be quite funny.


I liked when the one suiter had a hangover and puked, the vomit actually shot out of the suit's mouth. Like... Damn, that was some power behind that spew.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Feb 2, 2010)

From being a suiter myself I am sad to say that most other fursuiters that I've gotten to really know are indeed interested in fursuit sex whether they have a modified suit or not.

My being asexual and a clean freak sorta keeps me away from sexual encounters either which way.  I do like to be able to honestly say that my fursuit is still virgin, so to speak.  With no intentions of getting dirty.

But yes, from my experiences it would appear as though a much larger amount of people are into this side activity then what is let out to be believed.  Very large amount.  Actually it feels more like those not into the fursuit sex seems to be the minority -,-

When I go to cons I do go with that mentality now that I don't know what everyone has been doing with their fursuits.  It's probably best I do not know as it's rather gross to me.

Regardless though, I have nothing against the fetish itself.  It's not hurting anyone, people can do whatever they want.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Lilfurbal said:


> From being a suiter myself I am sad to say that most other fursuiters that I've gotten to really know are indeed interested in fursuit sex whether they have a modified suit or not.
> 
> My being asexual and a clean freak sorta keeps me away from sexual encounters either which way.  I do like to be able to honestly say that my fursuit is still virgin, so to speak.  With no intentions of getting dirty.
> 
> ...


Thanks for being honest. Every suiter that I talk to, even ones who are into being sexual in suit, completely deny that anyone barring 2 or 3 people are into fursuit sex.

It's retarded to deny something that's totally obvious. Suiters should just say "Some suiters do it, but I don't", instead of "Oh no, that's an awful lie, no one ever does that".


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I liked when the one suiter had a hangover and puked, the vomit actually shot out of the suit's mouth. Like... Damn, that was some power behind that spew.




Made me lol


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 2, 2010)

capthavoc123 said:


> I think it's naive to believe it would be that low. Considering how highly sexualized this fandom is, I'd be willing to place money on it being around 50%.
> 
> Considering how much people will spend on commissions of drawn art, I'd be blown away if a majority of people who bought fursuits DIDN'T hope that one day they'd have sex in it.



Of all the fur-suit makers I know of, only two of them make sex suits...and one of them doesn't even make take commissions anymore.

13 to 15 percent or around that of the people at AC wore suits...but only 1 or 2 even showed up that were actually sex suits that I know of(the parts were covered). I'm not a person for figuring out stats but that has to put less than 1% of the suits there being made for that purpose showing up inside the convention.

Most of your suit makers don't make sex suits. Most of your fur-suiters don't suit in sex(it demands high levels of fitness and stamina and it's potentially dangerous). As for the OP....see above. Yeah we have people who have sex in suit. Guess what? They are a minority. People in the fandom, suiters, want the suiting thing to be seen as what it is for the most part meant for.

Which is why they will try to down-play the sex in suit thing. Frankly we're tired of dealing with the whole thing. It's a minority. People should see it as that. The majority suit up for good clean fun.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 2, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Of all the fur-suit makers I know of, only two of them make sex suits...and one of them doesn't even make suits period.
> 
> 13 ti 15 percent or around that of the people at AC wore suits...but only 1 or 2 even showed up that were actually sex suits. Even then it was only known because that particular one is or two...is/are known for being that. I'm not person for figuring out stats but that has to put less than 1% of the suits there being made for that purpose.
> 
> ...


 
Wow. It actually bugs you to see that myth repeated. 

See, I can appease. I used the word myth.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Honestly, who cares though? They aren't hurting anyone.


 
That's how I feel about bi/gay people. Except I almost feel bad for thinking like that.

*To the thread maker:* why didn't you just ask that question to a furry you considered honest instead of looking for actual proof and running out of brainbleach? Most people here (myself included), don't think you have to make such a big issue out of it (as long as the people that have sex in fursuits they don't hurt anyone or exploit someone different from themselves). And as it has been repeated, they're a minority.


----------



## Dass (Feb 2, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> So when I first heard about fursuits my first impression was that it was bizarre fetish and that people bought and made them mainly to have sex in. Then I did some reading around forums and such and people said that that was just a myth fabricated by MTV and the unsympathetic media. A common quote I notice that comes up in such discussions is "Why would you want to ruin a suit that costs thousands of dollars by making it crusty with jizz stains?" This made sense to me, and I was relieved. I've always loved dressing up in ridiculous costumes even before I found the fandom (I turn 18 in a few weeks and I have freaking onesie bear pajamas) and I thought that making a wearing a fursuit would be a lot of fun if the sexual aspect didn't really exist.
> 
> YOU PEOPLE LIED TO ME.
> 
> ...



CALM DOWN! It's not your business anyway.

Look, we aren't saying that doesn't happen, we're saying that it happens incredibly rarely. I'd say it's less than 1% of fursuit owners have sex in the damn things. And less than 20% of us own one in the first place, so that's a 0.2% or less minority.

Let me put this into perspective for you. Some people think shit is sexy. Some people think dogs (actual) are sexy. Some people think rape, children, the dead, murder, cannibalism, etc. is sexy. In fact if I told you about every fetish/paraphilia people have it would cause your prudey brain to murder itself. Do you _really_ care?

Hell, there's probably someone who wants to f*** the car you're planning on buying. Are you going to not buy a car because of that?


----------



## Seriman (Feb 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I found that episode to be quite funny.


I didn't even realize it, but that was my first encounter with the fandom at all... I was in like, elementary or early middle school when I first saw it... I didn't even remember seeing it until I saw it mentioned here.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Feb 2, 2010)

I'd also like to elaborate on a comment from my previous post.  Just  because a fursuit has not been created for sex does not mean that it  cannot be used for sexual activities.  It doesn't necessarily need any  holes.  Though it depends on your definitions of sex whether that is  what it is or not, but sexual pleasure can be encountered even when the  suit accounts for no such things.  

Which is when the concept arises, you cannot determine who is really  into it or not based on what kind of suit they have.  There's always a  way.  

We can always hope for smaller numbers though, but I have not been inclined to believe that.  

Much like I hear people saying that it's only a minority of furries who are even interested in the sexual aspect of the fandom.  Even in that regard, I'm still fairly certain it's the minority who are not interested in the sexual aspect.  It is what it is.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> That's how I feel about bi/gay people. Except I almost feel bad for thinking like that.




There's no reason to feel bad for it. I'm straight yet I support gays, bi's, or any other sexual practice. This is how I think of it: It has no effect on me and if it makes them happy then don't fight it. 

I hate nothing more than same sex protesters. Who cares if it's not in the Bible that it can happen....personally I think all protesters should burn in hell because even if it's not mentioned in their religion, God would still want everyone of his descendants to be happy in their life.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 2, 2010)

_*So... you want to hump in a suit alike a carpet and swear like hell due to lack of cerculation with some most liekly ugly as fuck man who is sweating and stinking and this is the only sex he gets this year...

How is that supposed to be fun?
*_


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> 13 to 15 percent or around that of the people at AC wore suits...but only 1 or 2 even showed up that were actually sex suits that I know of(the parts were covered).


After market add-ons.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> _*So... you want to hump in a suit alike a carpet and swear like hell due to lack of cerculation with some most liekly ugly as fuck man who is sweating and stinking and this is the only sex he gets this year...
> 
> How is that supposed to be fun?
> *_




I would expect they at least know a little about whomever they yiff with.....otherwise they're just blind whores :shock:


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I would expect they at least know a little about whomever they yiff with.....otherwise they're just blind whores :shock:


 Antisocial misinthropes are not so common so I suspect they meet at cons and yiff there.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 2, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> I'm sure if given the choice to kick a puppy in the face themselves or have having, say, Wendy Williams or someone crack a funny at the expense of furries, 9 out of 10 furries would fuck that dog and say it never happened


 
fix'd it for ya bro


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> There's no reason to feel bad for it. I'm straight yet I support gays, bi's, or any other sexual practice. This is how I think of it: It has no effect on me and if it makes them happy then don't fight it.
> 
> I hate nothing more than same sex protesters. Who cares if it's not in the Bible that it can happen....personally I think all protesters should burn in hell because even if it's not mentioned in their religion, God would still want everyone of his descendants to be happy in their life.


 
The thing is that I live in a very conservative country. Where homosexuals are still seen as depraved people. Heck! Dad hates homosexuals, and I don't know what he'd think of me if he knew I'm kind of tolerant with the subject.
And there's the other half of the subject. By modern cultural standards, a homosexual isn't doing anything wrong or inmoral because he is not harming anyone in the process or simply obbeying to lust if he/she actually loves that person (unlike, say, a pedophile). Yet most people still see it as a sort of satanic crime.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> The thing is that I live in a very conservative country. Where homosexuals are still seen as depraved people. Heck! Dad hates homosexuals, and I don't know what he'd think of me if he knew I'm kind of tolerant with the subject.
> And there's the other half of the subject. By modern cultural standards, a homosexual isn't doing anything wrong or inmoral because he is not harming anyone in the process or simply obbeying to lust if he/she actually loves that person (unlike, say, a pedophile). Yet most people still see it as a sort of satanic crime.




Because people are too dumb to realize that stalin was right, religion is the opiate of the masses. If there was no bible then we would be living in a better place. No one to say "Oh, you're doing it wrong, your penis isn't supposed to fk other guys in the backside"...It's nearly a fact nowadays...

The only real argument I see with it is it gives people hope which I guess is about the only benefit to having it but otherwise, what GOOD does religion show us anyways?



Atheism ftw (I swear to uh.....someone if anyone says "Amen Brother" ima shoot em, JK.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Because people are too dumb to realize that stalin was right, religion is the opiate of the masses. If there was no bible then we would be living in a better place. No one to say "Oh, you're doing it wrong, your penis isn't supposed to fk other guys in the backside"...It's nearly a fact nowadays...
> 
> What GOOD does religion show us anyways? There are literally no benefits to believing it....
> 
> ...


 
That wasn't Stalin, it was Marx (Stalin simply copied him).

You sir, have hurt a catholic's beliefs (Me).


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> That wasn't Stalin, it was Marx (Stalin simply copied him).
> 
> You sir, have hurt a catholic's beliefs (Me).



Well even if stalin copied it he still said it 

Oh and I never ment to offend anyone (Hell, I swear I'll TELL you when I mean offense, yeah It's that rare of an occasion) but it's my honest opinion..


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 2, 2010)

Lilfurbal said:


> From being a suiter myself I am sad to say that most other fursuiters that I've gotten to really know are indeed interested in fursuit sex whether they have a modified suit or not.
> 
> My being asexual and a clean freak sorta keeps me away from sexual encounters either which way.  I do like to be able to honestly say that my fursuit is still virgin, so to speak.  With no intentions of getting dirty.
> 
> ...




Not to say you're lying, but I kinda call bullshit. I'm a fursuiter, my partner is a fursuiter, I've met hundreds of fursuiters. I have met one - one, single fursuiter - who had sex in suit, and it wasn't a suit he wore out in public. I find it hard to believe that unless you're actually seeking out these people who have sex in fursuit that the majority of fusuiters you've met use them for sex. Or maybe you just go to really, really, fucked up cons.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 2, 2010)

Lobo Roo said:


> Not to say you're lying, but I kinda call bullshit. I'm a fursuiter, my partner is a fursuiter, I've met hundreds of fursuiters. I have met one - one, single fursuiter - who had sex in suit, and it wasn't a suit he wore out in public. I find it hard to believe that unless you're actually seeking out these people who have sex in fursuit that the majority of fusuiters you've met use them for sex. Or maybe you just go to really, really, fucked up cons.



I call shenanigans as well.

last con I went to with fursuiters, I saw less than 1% of the Sexually modified suits.
In the fandom, there is less than 3% who make them. 


Unless you go looking for fursuit sex, then it is going to be the majority to you in your eyes.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh hey it's Bloopy, what a sly way to unleash the Llamas.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 2, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I call shenanigans as well.
> 
> last con I went to with fursuiters, I saw less than 1% of the Sexually modified suits.
> In the fandom, there is less than 3% who make them.
> ...


 
This a thousand times this ^

Its safe to assume the OP is blind and/or retarded to a certain degree :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> This a thousand times this ^
> 
> Its safe to assume the OP is blind and/or retarded to a certain degree :V


Naw Bloopy is just a actual troll that signed up solely for the Avatar rants, I guess he's staying on.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Naw Bloopy is just a actual troll that signed up solely for the Avatar rants, I guess he's staying on.


 
Damn well at least Bloopy has a creepy yet funny as signature xD


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Feb 2, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> So when I first heard about fursuits my first impression was that it was bizarre fetish and that people bought and made them mainly to have sex in. Then I did some reading around forums and such and people said that that was just a myth fabricated by MTV and the unsympathetic media. A common quote I notice that comes up in such discussions is "Why would you want to ruin a suit that costs thousands of dollars by making it crusty with jizz stains?" This made sense to me, and I was relieved. I've always loved dressing up in ridiculous costumes even before I found the fandom (I turn 18 in a few weeks and I have freaking onesie bear pajamas) and I thought that making a wearing a fursuit would be a lot of fun if the sexual aspect didn't really exist.
> 
> YOU PEOPLE LIED TO ME.
> 
> ...



people have sex in fursuits, as do people have sex in football Jerseys, cheerleader uniforms, french maid outfits, nurse costumes ect. do you see nurses and maids bitching about that? no. get the fuck over it. if you want to go dressing in a silly animal costume with no intention of sex, are you REALLY going to let stereotypes get in the way? and why were you going to those types of sites? i understand one, to find out it really exists, but it looks like you've been to quite a few. something tells me OP really want to yiff in a fursuit and is really only posting this to see who she can yiff or what other people think about it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Damn well at least Bloopy has a creepy yet funny as signature xD


It's kinda funny everyone is falling for it like Professor Xavier down stairs.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 2, 2010)

Way to miss the point you stupid faggots :V . 

OP is pissed because she was lied to, I don't think that's unreasonable. Most of the things furfags will tell you about the fandom are half truths or flat out lies, it's best to assume the worst. When it comes to the furry fandom the sadder and more embarrassing it is, the more likely it is that it's true :V .


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 2, 2010)

I know quite a few furries who have sex in their suits.

funny thing is... the only ones who have sex in them are the only ones that generally have sex anyway.

the rest of the lot of you are either virgins, too young, or are internet whales who would much rather jack off than find a mate.

this is true.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

If you ever go to a furcon, you'll see fursuit sex in the halls of the con. No joke, here's a video from Anthrocon 07. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwVgiPgUv2Q


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> If you ever go to a furcon, you'll see fursuit sex in the halls of the con. No joke, here's a video from Anthrocon 07. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwVgiPgUv2Q



hells yeah.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Feb 2, 2010)

Lobo Roo said:


> Not to say you're lying, but I kinda call bullshit. I'm a fursuiter, my partner is a fursuiter, I've met hundreds of fursuiters. I have met one - one, single fursuiter - who had sex in suit, and it wasn't a suit he wore out in public. I find it hard to believe that unless you're actually seeking out these people who have sex in fursuit that the majority of fusuiters you've met use them for sex. Or maybe you just go to really, really, fucked up cons.



It may have something to do with the particular suit one wears and which people you end up attracting as a result of it.  I was blissfully unaware of the sexual side of fursuiting before I got my fursuit.  lol.  Just saying.  >,>  I know many fursuiters are into it.  I'll be naming no names, but yeah.  You'd oftentimes just never know.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> hells yeah.


I consider that fursuit sex. Penetration isn't needed to be slutty.

And all that happened four feet away from a hotel room.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 2, 2010)

Strategically placed holes.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> If you ever go to a furcon, you'll see fursuit sex in the halls of the con. No joke, here's a video from Anthrocon 07. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwVgiPgUv2Q


 
Hell, I feel like I should not have watched that.

And amused. Because I once thought that could happen and then said "Nah! People don't go nasty in public". Guess I was wrong.

Also amusing is the fact there are people watching in the video.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Teto said:


> Strategically placed holes.


Not just for your Bambi doll anymore!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> If you ever go to a furcon, you'll see fursuit sex in the halls of the con. No joke, here's a video from Anthrocon 07. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwVgiPgUv2Q



If the con chairmen had come across those two he would have personally kicked them from the con and yanked their con-badges.

Uncle Kage does not mess around. He gave a kick ....was it at AC 08 or 09? Either one he kicked one douchebag out who though it would be funny to run up and start humping another suiter when the news crew came around.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 2, 2010)

Fuck I know the dingo in that video, he came to my furmeet.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Huh, I guess I just view everything differently, I saw that as a bit of "OMG I know you on FAF. Let's fool around! "

If it were the real thing I think they would at least go back into the closet


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> If the con chairmen had come across those two he would have personally kicked them from the con and yanked their con-badges.
> 
> Uncle Kage does not mess around. He gave a kick ....was it at AC 08 or 09? Either one he kicked one douchebag out who though it would be funny to run up and start humping another suiter when the news crew came around.


Doesn't stop me from seeing it at every single convention and furry function I'm at with suiters.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> If you ever go to a furcon, you'll see fursuit sex in the halls of the con. No joke, here's a video from Anthrocon 07. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwVgiPgUv2Q


 

The really horrible part was the peanut gallery's lousy comentating.

"Ima chargin mah flash, Ima chargin mah flash!" *facepalm* Lousy.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Doesn't stop me from seeing it at every single convention and furry function I'm at with suiters.



Yet both times I went to AC I never saw such behavior once from the suiters and I was bouncing around everywhere.

EDIT: Mostly I saw stuff like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1oNS7NLGTE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELt0AJuXujQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnIzQadE2mc
Random fooling around.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

8-bit said:


> The really horrible part was the peanut gallery's lousy comentating.


Imma chargin' mah flash!


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> If you ever go to a furcon, you'll see fursuit sex in the halls of the con. No joke, here's a video from Anthrocon 07. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwVgiPgUv2Q



kinda looks like they were just goofing around for the camera there :/ me and my other thespian friends do shit like that all the time for lols with no sexual intention at all lol. in fact, i think its kinda cute. they look ridiculous. 'sides, i saw that shit at a normal anime convention last summer, it aint just furs *rolls eyes*
but hey *shrugs* i dont care


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> kinda looks like they were just goofing around for the camera there :/ me and my other thespian friends do shit like that all the time for lols with no sexual intention at all lol. in fact, i think its kinda cute. they look ridiculous. 'sides, i saw that shit at a normal anime convention last summer, it aint just furs *rolls eyes*
> but hey *shrugs* i dont care


So you wouldn't feel awkward if you were to see that when you were with your kids or parents?

Stuff like that isn't appropriate to do in public.


----------



## mastersdoggy (Feb 2, 2010)

Some people do...I haven`t but I won`t deny that alot of fetishism is on Furaffinity


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 2, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Yet both times I went to AC I never saw such behavior once from the suiters and I was bouncing around everywhere.
> 
> EDIT: Mostly I saw stuff like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1oNS7NLGTE
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELt0AJuXujQ
> ...


That first vid is adorable. Also lol, a walrus fur xD


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 2, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> That first vid is adorable. Also lol, a walrus fur xD



The Walrus furry was a cool guy.



Also, I won't lie....I've come across that twice at Anthrocon, but it was usually in the rave where the Chairman could not see you. -cringe-


----------



## Revy (Feb 2, 2010)

fucking lol cause theres a FLASH of this shit on e621 lmao.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> So you wouldn't feel awkward if you were to see that when you were with your kids or parents?
> 
> Stuff like that isn't appropriate to do in public.



It was done at a con...that's not the public. If I was friends with someone there I'd probably do the same thing cause it's funny and uh....(unexplainable emotion)


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> So you wouldn't feel awkward if you were to see that when you were with your kids or parents?
> 
> Stuff like that isn't appropriate to do in public.



i dont have kids. and if i were with my parents? honestly, id aww. i actually thought it was kinda cute. looks snuggly.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 2, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> That first vid is adorable. Also lol, a walrus fur xD



Thanke....

And that Walrus fur was awesome. His costume was just...perfect. It reminded me of a book I read as a child though for the life of me I can't remember than name.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> i dont have kids. and if i were with my parents? honestly, id aww. i actually thought it was kinda cute. looks snuggly.


I dunno if I'd consider using a bondage whip on another person "cute and snuggly".


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I dunno if I'd consider using a bondage whip on another person "cute and snuggly".



1) If anyone was hurt by those love taps I would laugh my ass off
2) They were exactly that, love taps


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I dunno if I'd consider using a bondage whip on another person "cute and snuggly".



it is to me ^.~
but seriosly
*raises eyebrow* true. but it honestly looked like fooling around to me. but then again, its hard to tell with those goofy expressions on their suits faces XD i just thought it was cute. id daww and walk on. i see worse at my school XD


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> it is to me ^.~
> but seriosly
> *raises eyebrow* true. but it honestly looked like fooling around to me. but then again, its hard to tell with those goofy expressions on their suits faces XD i just thought it was cute. id daww and walk on. i see worse at my school XD


  Exactly, Ive seen way worse


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 2, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Thanke....
> 
> And that Walrus fur was awesome. His costume was just...perfect. It reminded me of a book I read as a child though for the life of me I can't remember than name.


Alice in Wonderland? Was that the one with the walrus and the carpenter?


Also, I've heard bad things about Dingo. Apparently he has a fursuit with pants...ugh, I don't want to think about it.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> 1) If anyone was hurt by those love taps I would laugh my ass off
> 2) They were exactly that, love taps


Bondage gear is bondage gear.

I don't have a problem with it and personally don't give a shit. I just think it's unfair for everyone to deny that this stuff happens, when it happens way too often at conventions and furry functions.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Bondage gear is bondage gear.
> 
> I don't have a problem with it and personally don't give a shit. I just think it's unfair for everyone to deny that this stuff happens, when it happens way too often at conventions and furry functions.



Not saying it does nor doesnt...Honestly I couldn't give 2 shits about it cause I don't know for sure (I'm a convention virgin :shock.


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 2, 2010)

Lilfurbal said:


> From being a suiter myself I am sad to say that most other fursuiters that I've gotten to really know are indeed interested in fursuit sex whether they have a modified suit or not.
> 
> My being asexual and a clean freak sorta keeps me away from sexual encounters either which way.  I do like to be able to honestly say that my fursuit is still virgin, so to speak.  With no intentions of getting dirty.
> 
> ...



i am heavily into fursuiting, and make a living off of my my home business making fursuits, and my exposure has been the opposite. 
i have run into very few people that do use fursuits in a sexual way and i have run into very few suits designed for the task, and i know of only 1 maker (in eurpose) who openly accepts "adults only" fursuit work. and the general vibe i have gotten is that (at least the responsible people) they have seperate suits for the bedroom and public, or at the very least have a seperate body and hands paws for public and private use.
so yeah it exists, but it is in the minority. 

when some one gives me flack about fursuit sex i compare assuming every one who has a fursuit uses it for sex to assuming all little leauge coaches/preists/cubscout leaders mollest kids, the comparision may be a bit extreme but the point is you cannot mistrust and hate on the majority because of the actions of select individuals.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 2, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Alice in Wonderland? Was that the one with the walrus and the carpenter?
> 
> 
> Also, I've heard bad things about Dingo. Apparently he has a fursuit with pants...ugh, I don't want to think about it.



Hahah....for so long I had forgotten that poem was part of that book. Thanks Shenzi.

I don't know so much about said person. What I do know is that when Anthrocon began to get in it's prime(this is from listening in to convos with people who have been there and some digging) there began to crop up a problem where certain "ADULTS" were apparently incapable of figuring out what is appropriate and what is not behavior wise while attending the convention.

It's not like it's just furries there at the convention you know? People can claim all the want it's a private thing but it's not really. Furs and non furs are at cons like AC. You have your media people who were given the okay by Uncle Kage, and then you have the ones trying to get a specific story but got shunned and try to go undercover.

You also have families, and kids. It's fucking sad that we have to have a code of conduct because some adults are willing to be bat-shit-stupid and selfishly do things that could ruin it for everyone. You can have 500 people having a good time all acting appropriately, and then those two that just decide to start grinding and humping each other for the lulz, and google forbid an undercover is hanging around because that is what he/she will turn around and use to show what AC is all about.

Peeps should try to be on good behavior when they attend conventions. Some peeps though, don't get it or don't care.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not saying it does nor doesnt...Honestly I couldn't give 2 shits about it cause I don't know for sure (I'm a convention virgin :shock.


I am too...




Scotty1700 said:


> It was done at a con...that's not the public. If I was friends with someone there I'd probably do the same thing cause it's funny and uh....(unexplainable emotion)


 With whom? Also, I would too, if I were in love with tha girl... Or guy... Hell, I just don't know what I'll be going after by the time I get to go to a con...


----------



## Bloopy (Feb 2, 2010)

What are the chances that when suited up that some random other suiter will grab your butt and say "oh murrrrrrrrrrrrrr" or say/do something else sexual like that? Do fursuiters often get hit on at cons?


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Feb 2, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> when some one gives me flack about fursuit sex i compare assuming every one who has a fursuit uses it for sex to assuming all little leauge coaches/preists/cubscout leaders mollest kids, the comparision may be a bit extreme but the point is you cannot mistrust and hate on the majority because of the actions of select individuals.




this.

btw beastcub, i adore your work =3

but its an unfair stereotypical comparison to assume all furries yiff in suits.
me being who i am, if my partner was into it, id try it for _their _pleasure. but i myself am not into it, nor do i have plans on doing it. i dont care what other people do, and no one else should care what other people do as long as its not hurting them.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Feb 2, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> What are the chances that when suited up that some random other suiter will grab your butt and say "oh murrrrrrrrrrrrrr" or say/do something else sexual like that? Do fursuiters often get hit on at cons?



that would be like some random guy walking up and grabbing a chicks ass and saying "hey sexy"

get over it and grow up. it happens EVERYWHERE in ALL cultures and yadda yadda.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 2, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> What are the chances that when suited up that some random other suiter will grab your butt and say "oh murrrrrrrrrrrrrr" or say/do something else sexual like that? Do fursuiters often get hit on at cons?



You are more likey to get hit on than a pinch on the ass. If you were to be harrassed, the harasee would be out of the con faster than you can say "Uncle kage".



ChickO'Dee said:


> that would be like some random guy walking up and grabbing a chicks ass and saying "hey sexy"
> 
> get over it and grow up. it happens EVERYWHERE in ALL cultures and yadda yadda.



At a Furcon, it tends to be more open.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 2, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Hahah....for so long I had forgotten that poem was part of that book. Thanks Shenzi.
> 
> I don't know so much about said person. What I do know is that when Anthrocon began to get in it's prime(this is from listening in to convos with people who have been there and some digging) there began to crop up a problem where certain "ADULTS" were apparently incapable of figuring out what is appropriate and what is not behavior wise while attending the convention.
> 
> ...


Ugh, it's sad you'd need a code of conduct. I really think that if there is a chance of kids being around, you need to be a responsible adult. AC is supposed to be fun without being trashy. 

Oh, I even know someone who was going to sell drugs at AC. Made me mad.


----------



## Bloopy (Feb 2, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> that would be like some random guy walking up and grabbing a chicks ass and saying "hey sexy"
> 
> get over it and grow up. it happens EVERYWHERE in ALL cultures and yadda yadda.


There are a lot of people with Asperger's or otherwise socially retarded people in the fandom; I wouldn't be surprised if they lost themselves in the excitement at cons and forgot how to behave. Especially when you're in a costume it's easy to get caught up in all the fun. I went to an anime con once that was in a hotel where some highschool was having their prom and a guy dressed like Miroku from Inuyasha was running up to random promgoing girls and making grabby hands at their butts and yelling HONK HONK.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I am too...
> 
> 
> With whom? Also, I would too, if I were in love with tha girl... Or guy... Hell, I just don't know what I'll be going after by the time I get to go to a con...



well I was just thinking of doing it just to do it....not cause I loved them or anything.
It is a more open environment as well.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Feb 2, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> There are a lot of people with Asperger's or otherwise socially retarded people in the fandom; I wouldn't be surprised if they lost themselves in the excitement at cons and forgot how to behave. Especially when you're in a costume it's easy to get caught up in all the fun. I went to an anime con once that was in a hotel where some highschool was having their prom and_ a* guy dressed like Miroku from Inuyasha was running up to random promgoing girls and making grabby hands at their butts and yelling HONK HONK*._




yes, that said, it happens in all fandoms. and in real life in general. just sayin'


----------



## Seriman (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> well I was just thinking of doing it just to do it....not cause I loved them or anything.
> It is a more open environment as well.


It would probably be fun... I do agree with that.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 2, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Ugh, it's sad you'd need a code of conduct. I really think that if there is a chance of kids being around, you need to be a responsible adult. AC is supposed to be fun without being trashy.
> 
> Oh, I even know someone who was going to sell drugs at AC. Made me mad.



There was another who was going to have a "Bareback" party at Ac, with the Host being the.....main orfice for his guests.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 2, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> There was another who was going to have a "Bareback" party at Ac, with the Host being the.....main orfice for his guests.


 
Your other avatar was better.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 2, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> There was another who was going to have a "Bareback" party at Ac, with the Host being the.....main orfice for his guests.


Not only is that stupid, it's dangerous. STDs anyone?


----------



## Seriman (Feb 2, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> There are a lot of people with Asperger's or otherwise socially retarded people in the fandom;


I do wonder just how many there are in here... I know I have Asperger's, and I surprise myself on how active I am on these forums, seeing as I have literally less than 10 close friends IRL...

Maybe I should post a poll....


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 2, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Ugh, it's sad you'd need a code of conduct. I really think that if there is a chance of kids being around, you need to be a responsible adult. AC is supposed to be fun without being trashy.
> 
> Oh, I even know someone who was going to sell drugs at AC. Made me mad.



Reminds me of a discussion with someone earlier. A few times I have come across furs who say they won't go to AC because they don't like how it's "Kage-con!".

But AC now hits the 3000 mark with attendees. With that many people it becomes inevitable that you need to lay down some rules. It's one thing to have a number between 200 to 500 people. Issues are not so big. You may have 2 people per hundred who need to be sat down and give a stern lecture....but with 500 people? That would be what 10 people out of 500. If you have 3000??? That's what, if I did the math right 60 people.

If you have 60 people who don't know how to act right it's going to be more noticeable than a measly 10....even though number wise it's technically the same.

That's why we have rules that are enforced(even though it's sad we even have to have them). Of course our staff and Kage can't be everywhere and see everything so it helps when people report stuff as it happens.

About the drug selling thing...was? What happened?



Shenzebo said:


> Not only is that stupid, it's dangerous. STDs anyone?



Haha...I remember that dolt. We tried to tell him but he didn't want to listen to why it was a bad idea. Did we ever tell you? Zeke and I were outside the hotel when we saw the idiot. We recognized him by his badge/name.

He shot me and Zeke death glares because he saw our names and recognized us as being part of the group who jumped all over him for his stupidity here on lovely FAF. I am to understand he got really angry that the fliers he put on the board at the Zoo....they kept getting taken down. It's idiots like that you have keep an eye on because they have no sense.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 2, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Your other avatar was better.



Shut it.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 2, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Not only is that stupid, it's dangerous. STDs anyone?



I do not know if the thread was deleted here, but there was an open invitiation posted online, another site (I think it was at something awful), which then was linked here for judgement.

The guy came and posted here saying that hw was going to be safe and get tested, and how people can use condoms, but he advised against it since it was a Bukakae(sp?) party.

>.>
<.<

EDIT: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=43427&highlight=bareback+party


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> There was another who was going to have a "Bareback" party at Ac, with the Host being the.....main orfice for his guests.


A bunch of people got HIV at Anthrocon a couple years ago from a similar party.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Not only is that stupid, it's dangerous. STDs anyone?


Yeah it's always wise to be safe, my sister got hpv from her ex-husband and now she won't get her kids tested and goes, "oh it's fine there's *no* chance they will have it".


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> A bunch of people got HIV at Anthrocon a couple years ago from a similar party.



Yeah, I heard about that.

A friend of mine who's on staff had most of the Volunteers take down any invites to sex parties from the Zoo bulliten board.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Yeah, I heard about that.
> 
> A friend of mine who's on staff had most of the Volunteers take down any invites to sex parties from the Zoo bulliten board.


They should set up a sting operation and anyone that shows up is thrown out :V


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> They should set up a sting operation and anyone that shows up is thrown out :V



Lol That would be funny.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Lol That would be funny.


The person in the room should be dressed like Chris Hansen.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> They should set up a sting operation and anyone that shows up is thrown out :V


Sirsly. It's a private function, they can do what they want. This is an awesome idea.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Sirsly. It's a private function, they can do what they want. This is an awesome idea.



When the invite is posted on a public bulletin board at a convention, it is not a "private" function anymore.

The con also can reserve the right to pull you from the con for whatever reason, that includes posting Sex party ads on the Bulletin boards.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

I wish I was cool enough to be apart of IRL furry fandom drama... =(


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I wish I was cool enough to be apart of IRL furry fandom drama... =(



No you don't.


----------



## icecold24 (Feb 2, 2010)

The question is, why do some furries deny that they would have sex in fursuits? Out with it! I'm adventurous; I'd totally do it.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> No you don't.


But I do! I find it hilarious! It's like highschool with cute animal people!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I do! I find it hilarious! It's like highschool with cute animal people!



Lol


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2010)

Honestly I would give it a try, but then again I find the idea of it is hilarious and would break out laughing and ruin the moment.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 2, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Before you make another thread; yes, *some* fuck dogs too.



understatement.



Heckler & Koch said:


> I wish I was cool enough to be apart of IRL furry fandom drama... =(



no you don't.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Aurali said:


> understatement.
> 
> 
> 
> no you don't.


YES I DO GOD DAMNIT! >=[


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YES I DO GOD DAMNIT! >=[


wanna room with me at anthrocon i have candy


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> wanna room with me at anthrocon i have candy


OK!


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> OK!


We should invite LonelyKitsune.  We could have a gay ol' time.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> We should invite LonelyKitsune.  We could have a gay ol' time.


I'll bring the lube and dog treats.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> We should invite LonelyKitsune.  We could have a gay ol' time.



and me, I'm apparently gay now...god those accursed web comics


----------



## Dass (Feb 2, 2010)

icecold24 said:


> The question is, why do some furries deny that they would have sex in fursuits? Out with it! I'm adventurous; I'd totally do it.



No.
I mean... no...
No...
Why would I...
No...
Just... Seriously... I'm telling you...

Stop looking at me like that!

Alright, damn it! God! Why am I so afraid of conforming to stereotypes?!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> and me, I'm apparently gay now...god those accursed web comics


You got turned gay... by a webcomic....?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

On topic tho, I would have to see the person's face at least to see if I'm doin' granny a favor or if I'm at bat for statutory rape...


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You got turned gay... by a webcomic....?


 
It could be just his way of justifying his feelings to himself.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You got turned gay... by a webcomic....?



http://www.liondogworks.com/fur-piled.html

Read it, it might take a while but that's more or less me...Ive been brought up to not think of gay as an option but that's not the case anymore. Ive never had it with the ladies, I'm liking the gay lifestyles portrayed by every gay thing Ive seen on the FAF, I would uncertainly fear rejection, it's just me all over... It all falls in place and it really seems that's the way it was meant to be.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You got turned gay... by a webcomic....?


Happens sometimes. People find different ways to discover new things about themselves.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Happens sometimes. People find different ways to discover new things about themselves.



and that's definitely happened to me, it's quite unnerving though....I'm sexully confuuzed.

<---Back to my depressed state


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> http://www.liondogworks.com/fur-piled.html
> 
> Read it, it might take a while but that's more or less me...Ive been brought up to not think of gay as an option but that's not the case anymore. Ive never had it with the ladies, I'm liking the gay lifestyles portrayed by every gay thing Ive seen on the FAF, I would uncertainly fear rejection, it's just me all over... It all falls in place and it really seems that's the way it was meant to be.


I read some of that because I heard people saying it was good, I lol'd.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I read some of that because I heard people saying it was good, I lol'd.




I guess it's more for someone who's more flexible about it.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I guess it's more for someone who's more flexible about it.


Flexible as in they wanna have buttsex?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Flexible as in they wanna have buttsex?



No, someone whom isn't bothered by any other sexuality...I hope you realize that homophobes mostly go gay...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No, someone whom isn't bothered by any other sexuality...I hope you realize that homophobes mostly go gay...


I'm not homophobic at all. I just found it funny because it was a gay romance comic about animal people.


----------



## Dass (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No, someone whom isn't bothered by any other sexuality...I hope you realize that homophobes mostly go gay...



I can't be the only one who thinks that's always been bollocks.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No, someone whom isn't bothered by any other sexuality...I hope you realize that homophobes mostly go gay...


 
The one that denies it the loudest is usually hiding that he's gay. I used to do it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Dass said:


> I can't be the only one who thinks that's always been bollocks.



I've been raised to think that gay was the worst thing on earth...i only have 1 open gay (not closet)in my school for a reason...PA is probably the worst place to be when you're either black or gay. In other words you could say I'm a homophobe, brought up like everyone else and now look at me, I'm ripping at the seams and falling apart.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I've been raised to think that gay was the worst thing on earth...i only have 1 open gay (not closet)in my school for a reason...PA is probably the worst place to be when you're either black or gay. In other words you could say I'm a homophobe, brought up like everyone else and now look at me, I'm ripping at the seams and falling apart.


I'm pretty sure there are less tolerant place to be gay, like the middle east...


----------



## Dass (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I've been raised to think that gay was the worst thing on earth...i only have 1 open gay (not closet)in my school for a reason...PA is probably the worst place to be when you're either black or gay. In other words you could say I'm a homophobe, brought up like everyone else and now look at me, I'm ripping at the seams and falling apart.



I on the other hand have had acceptance/tolerance thrown in my face from day 1. I'm gay and incredibly depressed too.
I think that particular factor has minimal influence at best.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Dass said:


> I on the other hand have had acceptance/tolerance thrown in my face from day 1. I'm gay and incredibly depressed too.
> I think that particular factor has minimal influence at best.



i think you're right now that I think of it. I don't act this way to be a rebel or anything, its possibly just meant to be...god but I find they stereotypical gay to be so....faggot-ish! Maybe it's a furry only deal


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> i think you're right now that I think of it. I don't act this way to be a rebel or anything, its possibly just meant to be...god but I find they stereotypical gay to be so....faggot-ish! Maybe it's a furry only deal


 
There are a lot of gay guys that are masculine you know.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 2, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Shut it.


 
Ooo. I like it when you're all dominate.


----------



## Dass (Feb 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> i think you're right now that I think of it. I don't act this way to be a rebel or anything, its possibly just meant to be...god but I find they stereotypical gay to be so....faggot-ish! Maybe it's a furry only deal



I find the key word in that sentence is "stereotypical"

I doubt there's a person on the planet who disagrees, but if we acted purely on stereotypes, what would the world be?


----------



## footfoe (Feb 2, 2010)

I can't afford a fur suit. 
if i could afford it i'd rather buy video games and anime or furry art.  
if i had a fur suit i'm sure as hell not going to risk getting cum on it.
If some people do have sex in fur suits, they are crazy.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2010)

For the price of a fursuit you can buy an AR15. I think I'd rather have an assault rifle.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 3, 2010)

footfoe said:


> If some people do have sex in fur suits, *they are crazy.*


There's your answer Bloopy.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> There's your answer Bloopy.


Did you just call me bloopy, what does that mean?  Is that an insult?  Do you agree with me?  
they are crazy right?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 3, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Did you just call me bloopy, what does that mean?  Is that an insult?  Do you agree with me?
> they are crazy right?


No Bloopy is the OP.
Also yes the people who have sex in fursuits are nuts, mine's $500 and I'm making it myself.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> For the price of a fursuit you can buy an AR15. I think I'd rather have an assault rifle.



This is a smart leppard


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> For the price of a fursuit you can buy an AR15. I think I'd rather have an assault rifle.


then you can use the assault rifle to steal a fursuit


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I've been raised to think that gay was the worst thing on earth...i only have 1 open gay (not closet)in my school for a reason...PA is probably the worst place to be when you're either black or gay. In other words you could say I'm a homophobe, brought up like everyone else and now look at me, I'm ripping at the seams and falling apart.


I wouldn't say the worst, but I'll agree that it's pretty damn bad. 

I was taught that gays were evil and all that shit and I was a homophobe because I was scared that I might have gay tendencies.  Now I'm bi, but I'm in a smart college so it's not like it's a big deal.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I wouldn't say the worst, but I'll agree that it's pretty damn bad.
> 
> I was taught that gays were evil and all that shit and I was a homophobe because I was scared that I might have gay tendencies.  Now I'm bi, but I'm in a smart college so it's not like it's a big deal.


I feel like that's how it was for every one.  "You're gay!" was such a go to insult that i started to hate gays for even existing.  Like if they didn't exist people wouldn't be able to make fun of me.  

Of course now i know that's stupid, and they would have just found something else to call people they didn't like.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I wouldn't say the worst, but I'll agree that it's pretty damn bad.
> 
> I was taught that gays were evil and all that shit and I was a homophobe because I was scared that I might have gay tendencies. Now I'm bi, but I'm in a smart college so it's not like it's a big deal.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5VNe9NTOxA

I just came across this today.


----------



## fishbones (Feb 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I wouldn't say the worst, but I'll agree that it's pretty damn bad.
> 
> I was taught that gays were evil and all that shit and I was a homophobe because I was scared that I might have gay tendencies.  Now I'm bi, but I'm in a smart college so it's not like it's a big deal.



I live in PA, too, and I was going to defend PA and say "At least it's not like the south" and "It depends if you're from the rural half or the urban half" but then I remembered my middle school experiences. My best (and really only) friend at the time was a complete social failure and had a loudmouth bitch of an older sister who happened to be a lesbian. When everyone found out, they assumed it was genetic and she was gay, and by default, of course, I was supposedly her gay lover.


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 3, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> kinda looks like they were just goofing around for the camera there :/ me and my other thespian friends do shit like that all the time for lols with no sexual intention at all lol. in fact, i think its kinda cute. they look ridiculous. 'sides, i saw that shit at a normal anime convention last summer, it aint just furs *rolls eyes*
> but hey *shrugs* i dont care



oh gawd
i am reminded of the naruto cosplayer who wrestled and then pinned down and started humping a sasuke cosplayer at the local anime con with people hooting and hollering and screamin YOAI!...right in FRONT of the convention center >_< 

in my experience i have seen far more inapropriate behavior at anime cons than at fur cons.


----------



## Bloopy (Feb 3, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> oh gawd
> i am reminded of the naruto cosplayer who wrestled and then pinned down and started humping a sasuke cosplayer at the local anime con with people hooting and hollering and screamin YOAI!...right in FRONT of the convention center >_<
> 
> in my experience i have seen far more inapropriate behavior at anime cons than at fur cons.


Fucking yaoi paddles. Cosplayers apparently have a lot of random sex with strangers at conventions too. An acquaintance of mine was once roped into a circlejerk with a bunch of dudes in cat ears to Boku no Pico in his cramped, smelly hotel room.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> Fucking yaoi paddles. Cosplayers apparently have a lot of random sex with strangers at conventions too. An acquaintance of mine was once roped into a circlejerk with a bunch of dudes in cat ears to Boku no Pico in his cramped, smelly hotel room.


I'm going to an anime convention the week after next.  
When i looked at the schedule i noticed "Hard core Yaoi 18+" at 11:30.  i'm leaving at 11

Btw it's Katsucon


----------



## Bando (Feb 3, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I'm going to an anime convention the week after next.  When i looked at the schedule i noticed "Hard core Yaoi 18+" at 11:30.  i'm leaving at 11



I'm scared to go to AX this summer now :S


----------



## Bloopy (Feb 3, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I'm going to an anime convention the week after next.  When i looked at the schedule i noticed "Hard core Yaoi 18+" at 11:30.  i'm leaving at 11


I've never been to a hentai showing nor do I ever plan to, what the hell do people do in there? Do they have gay orgies and stuff? Public peepee jiggling parties? Or is it like when girls hire male stippers and everyone just kinda sits there giggling and the flailing peepees and going WOO WOO?


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> I've never been to a hentai showing nor do I ever plan to, what the hell do people do in there? Do they have gay orgies and stuff? Public peepee jiggling parties? Or is it like when girls hire male stippers and everyone just kinda sits there giggling and the flailing peepees and going WOO WOO?


why do you always say peepee are you ten?

Yeah it seems pretty GAY to me, so if it's yaoi then i see what's going on there


----------



## Bloopy (Feb 3, 2010)

footfoe said:


> why do you always say peepee are you ten?
> 
> Yeah it seems pretty GAY to me, so if it's yaoi then i see what's going on there


Peepee is a good word. Badangadang is a good word too.


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 3, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> I've never been to a hentai showing nor do I ever plan to, what the hell do people do in there? Do they have gay orgies and stuff? Public peepee jiggling parties? Or is it like when girls hire male stippers and everyone just kinda sits there giggling and the flailing peepees and going WOO WOO?



the local con had "hot yaoi night 18+"
i left looooong before it began

oh gawd...i just remembered 
Yaoi con 
it's an 18+ con, and only an hour and a half from here (it is in san fransisco) i heard it is a big con and one of their gags is pein shaped snow cones. 
when ever i go to one of the many local cons when i get asked "you going to yoai con?" i am like D: "NO!"


...shit yoai con is proof that anime fans are just as bad as furries... if not worse >_<


----------



## Russ (Feb 3, 2010)

"They dress up like animals and then _don't_ have sex with one another? That is so twisted." 
â€” *Montana Diaz Herrera*, _Back To You_ "

Somebody, somewhere IS bound to have fursuit sex or at least try having it. I saw couple videos of it and it honestly doesn't look comfortable, even when the participants aren't fat and ugly. The whole thing looks awkward.

But if some people do it, thats their call. As long as that suit is clean when you're giving hugs to people, I couldn't care less. I am more curious as to why anyone would tape that and put it to the internet. The possibilty of it coming back to bite you and/or the fandom in the ass is *huge*.

I don't have a suit and doubt I would have sex in it even if I had. Maybe once just too see how it is but thats it. However, I don't see myself beyond some suggestive roleplaying or foreplay tbh.


----------



## Dass (Feb 3, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> the local con had "hot yaoi night 18+"
> i left looooong before it began
> 
> oh gawd...i just remembered
> ...



Yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyep.

Confirming my belief that at least we aren't as screwed up as anime fans are.

Now if only I could get people to agree...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 3, 2010)

Why do furries have sex inbefore they get raped by another furry that claims to be an animal and eats in mcdonalds to see if his luck will get worser by eating mcburgers and petting chainsaws?
Your opinions, people!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 3, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Why do furries have sex inbefore they get raped by another furry that claims to be an animal and eats in mcdonalds to see if his luck will get worser by eating mcburgers and petting chainsaws?
> Your opinions, people!




Wtf?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 3, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Why do furries have sex?


they get raped by another furry that claims to be an animal and eats in mcdonalds to see if his luck will get worser by eating mcburgers and petting chainsaws


----------



## Lilfurbal (Feb 3, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> i am heavily into fursuiting, and make a living off of my my home business making fursuits, and my exposure has been the opposite.
> i have run into very few people that do use fursuits in a sexual way and i have run into very few suits designed for the task, and i know of only 1 maker (in eurpose) who openly accepts "adults only" fursuit work. and the general vibe i have gotten is that (at least the responsible people) they have seperate suits for the bedroom and public, or at the very least have a seperate body and hands paws for public and private use.
> so yeah it exists, but it is in the minority.
> 
> when some one gives me flack about fursuit sex i compare assuming every one who has a fursuit uses it for sex to assuming all little leauge coaches/preists/cubscout leaders mollest kids, the comparision may be a bit extreme but the point is you cannot mistrust and hate on the majority because of the actions of select individuals.



It is positive to hear that I must be ending up in the wrong social circles and that there is a greater percentage of clean suiters out there.  I can only speak from my point of view.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 3, 2010)

Dass said:


> Yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyep.
> 
> Confirming my belief that at least we aren't as screwed up as anime fans are.
> 
> Now if only I could get people to agree...


You know I was in the anime fandom for *ten years*, why the hell are they considered less geeky?  You know something went terribly wrong when you see a female version of Choji that is the same weight.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Imma chargin' mah flash!


 
D:


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 3, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> Public peepee jiggling parties?


You should email that to the con-chair as a suggestion for next years panels.


----------



## Kelo (Feb 3, 2010)

all I will say to the topic on hand is I have done it (don't own a suit so it was with someone in a suit, wish I had one too). I don't deny it as I don't see what the big issue is.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 3, 2010)

I've never done it. But I don't see why anyone should have a problem with it. It's just a costume. What's the difference between getting it on in a fursuit or a cop uniform?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I've never done it. But I don't see why anyone should have a problem with it. It's just a costume. What's the difference between getting it on in a fursuit or a cop uniform?


A fursuit is a cartoony animal costume.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 3, 2010)

Kelo said:


> all I will say to the topic on hand is I have done it (don't own a suit so it was with someone in a suit, wish I had one too). I don't deny it as I don't see what the big issue is.



I don't see why people make such an issue out of it either. I mean there are far worse fetishes out there than two people fucking in a fursuit. While browsing an adult video site xvideos dot com I found what I think was somesort of bondage, but what caught my eye in the screencap was that atleast one person was wearing a dog face mask .


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 3, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> the local con had "hot yaoi night 18+"
> i left looooong before it began
> 
> oh gawd...i just remembered
> ...




no. they are 100 times worse than furries. 
I should know.... knowing my reputation on these here forums.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 3, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> *snip*  a dog face mask .


 
That's creepy as fuck. But it is afterall still a costume.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 3, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Why do furries have sex inbefore they get raped by another furry that claims to be an animal and eats in mcdonalds to see if his luck will get worser by eating mcburgers and petting chainsaws?
> Your opinions, people!



sigging this.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> A fursuit is a cartoony animal costume.





ScrubWolf said:


> That's creepy as fuck. But it is afterall still a costume.




A costume is a costume, no matter what the costume is of.

A popular one in japan is "school girl" outfits.

I can probably think of at least half a dozen different outfits people wear and do sexualy orientated stuff in.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 3, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't see why people make such an issue out of it either. I mean there are far worse fetishes out there than two people fucking in a fursuit. While browsing an adult video site xvideos dot com I found what I think was somesort of bondage, but what caught my eye in the screencap was that atleast one person was wearing a dog face mask .



this?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 3, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> this?



Similar, except what I saw wasn't a full face mask nor covered the whole head.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 3, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Similar, except what I saw wasn't a full face mask nor covered the whole head.



you can buy this on furbid.
scary 'eh?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 3, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you can buy this on furbid.
> scary 'eh?




I'd rather spend my money on a taxidermy animal from you than on that mask.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 3, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I'd rather spend my money on a taxidermy animal from you than on that mask.



:3 d'awww I feel special now.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2010)

Krokus is a good band. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLGBUSCt1IY

Furries need moar hair metal.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Krokus is a good band. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLGBUSCt1IY
> 
> Furries need moar hair metal.


 
Hair Metal is made of awesome


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Hair Metal is made of awesome


THANK YOU!

At least someone here has good music tastes.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> At least someone here has good music tastes.


 
I love me some Poison, Twisted Sister, White Lion, White Snake, G N R, Def Leopard, Dokken, Striper to name a few 

Edit: left out Warrant


----------



## Kelo (Feb 3, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Hair Metal is made of awesome



More like made of 80s


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I love me some Poison, Twisted Sister, White Lion, White Snake, G N R, Def Leopard, Dokken, Striper to name a few
> 
> Edit: left out Warrant


Hellz yeah



Kelo said:


> More like made of 80s



And? The 80's were awesome.


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 3, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I love me some Poison, Twisted Sister, White Lion, White Snake, G N R, Def Leopard, Dokken, Striper to name a few
> 
> Edit: left out Warrant


Hang your head in shame Scrubby! You forgot Skid Row.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 3, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Hang your head in shame Scrubby! You forgot Skid Row.


 
Dammit! How could I forget Skid Row? I danced on bartop to "18 and Life" at a club one time


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 3, 2010)

Throbbing Gristle is a good band...


----------



## Morroke (Feb 3, 2010)

Why the fuck is this so horribly derailed?

Oh right, FAF.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 3, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Why the fuck is this so horribly derailed?
> 
> Oh right, FAF.


PINGAS!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Why the fuck is this so horribly derailed?
> 
> Oh right, FAF.


cry moar.

Def Leppard is awesome.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> cry moar.
> 
> Def Leppard is awesome.



Def Leppard is shit and you're a terrible person.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Def Leppard is shit and you're a terrible person.


*GET.

OUT.

NOW.
*


----------



## Morroke (Feb 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> *GET.
> 
> OUT.
> 
> ...



How about no? Loosen up trollfag.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 3, 2010)

gotta love these heated discussions  <---wink...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2010)

Morroke said:


> How about no? Loosen up trollfag.


NOU


Scotty1700 said:


> gotta love these heated discussions  <---wink...



Is there ever a moment that you don't want your dick in something?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NOU
> 
> 
> Is there ever a moment that you don't want your dick in something?



I told you dude, I'm not gay. I'm more or less the opposite of you. You screw with people like once a day and for me all but about 1 post have some connection to hornyness. It really messes with people and it's fun.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NOU
> 
> 
> Is there ever a moment that you don't want your dick in something?



I was just thinking something along the same lines, There's a lot of winking going on. Maybe he just want to be filled instead...


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I told you dude, I'm not gay. I'm more or less the opposite of you. You screw with people like once a day and for me all but about 1 post have some connection to hornyness. It really messes with people and it's fun.


You do realize that when you tease furries even if you're straight they fap thinking about you?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 3, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> I was just thinking something along the same lines, There's a lot of winking going on. Maybe he just want to be filled instead...




Ah if only.... haha

Well, it's about that time again. See you guys later.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *I told you dude, I'm not gay.* I'm more or less the opposite of you. You screw with people like once a day and for me all but about 1 post have some connection to hornyness. It really messes with people and it's fun.


 
That's hard to believe. Didn't you say you're a fan of Blotch?


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 3, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> That's hard to believe. Didn't you say you're a fan of Blotch?


 
In all fairness Blotch does some non-yiff pictures. Although I doubt he's just a fan of just the clean ones.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Who is this person.


----------



## Matt (Feb 4, 2010)

Damn. I could smell the rage in here from a mile away.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 4, 2010)

Def Leppard isn't aweful. I've met Phil. Nice guy.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> In all fairness Blotch does some non-yiff pictures. Although I doubt he's just a fan of just the clean ones.


 
And a righteous it is doubt. "They" target the gay demographic of the fandom.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 4, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> the local con had "hot yaoi night 18+"
> i left looooong before it began
> 
> oh gawd...i just remembered
> ...


 
NO! NO! NO! 
Those are the rabid otakus, the group that starts with "W" and Yaoi fangirls ONLY! Everyone else is pretty normal.


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 4, 2010)

Now you realize how dark the Fandom Is.Does that stop people from enjoying the Fandom? To me other people have there own reason to be apart of the Fandom other then making suits, making art,selling stuff,banging some goth fox dude in a Hotel room, Dancing the night away in a Fursuit, or see good friends.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> And a righteous it is doubt. "They" target the gay demographic of the fandom.




Well duh I'm a fan of blotch and I LOVE his m/m stuff but just cause I like it doesn't mean I'm gay...well at least not full blown gay to the point where I'm attracted to men...yet 

Although If I were in any one of his dirty pics I couldn't be happier


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well duh I'm a fan of blotch and I LOVE his m/m stuff but just cause I like it doesn't mean I'm gay...well at least not full blown gay to the point where I'm attracted to men...yet
> 
> Although If I were in any one of his dirty pics I couldn't be happier


If you like gay pornography, it's a pretty sure bet that you're going to turn out gay or bisexual. Because most straight people have a gut-wrenching gag feeling when they see it. Like me.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> If you like gay pornography, it's a pretty sure bet that you're going to turn out gay or bisexual. Because most straight people have a gut-wrenching gag feeling when they see it. Like me.




Bet you would at least like a few of my pics .


**NSFW** Yiff goldmine 
http://s252.photobucket.com/albums/hh33/Scotty1700/Yiff/


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Bet you would at least like a few of my pics .
> 
> 
> **NSFW** Yiff goldmine
> http://s252.photobucket.com/albums/hh33/Scotty1700/Yiff/


No...
I'm not sure if I should apologize for that or not...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Why the FUCK did I click that...


----------



## Dass (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> **NSFW** Yiff goldmine
> http://s252.photobucket.com/albums/hh33/Scotty1700/Yiff/



Oh dear.

DAMN IT! STOP DOING THIS TO MY BRAIN, FAF!


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

Dass said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> DAMN IT! STOP DOING THIS TO MY BRAIN, FAF!


That's what you get for having a brain susceptible to mind-fucking.

I've built up a resistance.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why the FUCK did I click that...




Cause you're so far in the closet that you're gay and even YOU don't know it yet.


----------



## Dass (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> That's what you get for having a brain susceptible to mind-fucking.
> 
> I've built up a resistance.



What?


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

Dass said:


> What?


Nvm


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Cause you're so far in the closet that you're gay and even YOU don't know it yet.


No, I'm not gay at all.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, I'm not gay at all.


Wrong.

You are a furry, and there for you are gay.

This according to the study done by the dedicated trolls scientist at ED.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> If you like gay pornography, it's a pretty sure bet that you're going to turn out gay or bisexual. Because most straight people have a gut-wrenching gag feeling when they see it. Like me.



The term which you are looking for is "Bi-Curious".

Most furries are Bi curious if they are straight, it does not mean that they are gay.


----------



## Dass (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Wrong.
> 
> You are a furry, and there for you are gay.
> 
> This according to the study done by the dedicated trolls scientist at ED.



I believe you mean therefore he is bisexual.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

Dass said:


> I believe you mean therefore he is bisexual.


When I read the article, it said gay.

But bi-sexual works too.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The term which you are looking for is "Bi-Curious".
> 
> Most furries are Bi curious if they are straight, it does not mean that they are gay.




Ah, words of wisdom


----------



## Dass (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> When I read the article, it said gay.
> 
> But bi-sexual works too.



Ah.

I must've been thinking of one of the many watered-down SFW versions of ED.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well duh I'm a fan of blotch and I LOVE his m/m stuff but just cause I like it doesn't mean I'm gay...well at least not full blown gay to the point where I'm attracted to men...yet
> 
> Although If I were in any one of his dirty pics I couldn't be happier


 
It's like saying "I'm not gay because I'm top all the time." If guys or furry guys turn you on, then you have a sexual attraction to guys. 



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The term which you are looking for is "Bi-Curious".
> 
> Most furries are Bi curious if they are straight, it does not mean that they are gay.


 
No, but it shows that they got the hots for guys, even if those guys are anthropomorphic drawings. They will most likely move on to being a normal gay, hopefully. Not this crap where they're only gay for anthro guys, which is messed up.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> It's like saying "I'm not gay because I'm top all the time." If guys or furry guys turn you on, then you have a sexual attraction to guys.
> 
> 
> 
> No, but it shows that they got the hots for guys, even if those guys are anthropomorphic drawings. They will most likely move on to being a normal gay, hopefully. Not this crap where they're only gay for anthro guys, which is messed up.




1) Guys don't turn me on
2) Furry guys don't turn me on
3) Liking an animal isn't the same as liking a guy....


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> No, but it shows that they got the hots for guys, even if those guys are anthropomorphic drawings. They will most likely move on to being a normal gay, hopefully. Not this crap where they're only gay for anthro guys, which is messed up.


Actually, I can see how that might develop. If you have an overall furry fetish, you could get turned on by furries in general, including men and women, but not actual guys.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Actually, I can see how that might develop. If you have an overall furry fetish, you could get turned on by furries in general, including men and women, but not actual guys.



I don't even think I'm that far yet...If I were to go to a con right now and saw a guy in a furry suit, I wouldn't be aroused in any way...I just think it's cute <3


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I don't even think I'm that far yet...If I were to go to a con right now and saw a guy in a furry suit, I wouldn't be aroused in any way...I just think it's cute <3


Most fursuit's just scare me. The eyes man, the eyes. O~O

I would totally wear one though. Give me the rare opportunity to do something furry related IRL without feeling ashamed of myself.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Most fursuit's just scare me. The eyes man, the eyes. O~O
> 
> I would totally wear one though. Give me the rare opportunity to do something furry related IRL without feeling ashamed of myself.



I know right? That's why I would wear one. Makes me feel special (heh, like i'm not already ) and I could totally goof off and make people laugh.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Actually, I can see how that might develop. If you have an overall furry fetish, you could get turned on by furries in general, including men and women, but not actual guys.


 
I've had furries tell me that they're straight for human girls and bi for anthro guys, or vise versa. It's the weirdest thing ever. I'm just waiting for one of them to say "I was born with the sexual attractions to anthro guys." I pretty sure someone has already said.



Scotty1700 said:


> 1) Guys don't turn me on
> 2) Furry guys don't turn me on
> 3) Liking an animal isn't the same as liking a guy....


 
Would that animal be a male animal?


----------



## Hermie (Feb 4, 2010)

Only a very small percentage of furries have sex in fursuits, and the majority feels it makes the entire fandom look bad.

Question answered.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The term which you are looking for is "Bi-Curious".
> 
> Most furries are Bi curious if they are straight, it does not mean that they are gay.


I'm not bi-curious either.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I've had furries tell me that they're straight for human girls and bi for anthro guys, or vise versa. It's the weirdest thing ever. I'm just waiting for one of them to say "I was born with the sexual attractions to anthro guys." I pretty sure someone has already said.


"Born furry" is kind of a dumb argument. I mean, it could happen, but the statistics against it are astronomical. 
But then again, I used to think that being a furry was genetic, and caused my parents divorce. Which is why I'm here now and not in intensive therapy to "cure" my furryness.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Actually, I can see how that might develop. If you have an overall furry fetish, you could get turned on by furries in general, including men and women, but not actual guys.


That's pretty much me... I love M/M solo art, RP, and such, but the thought of actually banging a guy IRL makes me want to throw up... On the other hand, I would probably bang an anthro male wolf, if I was one myself... I would say I'm bi on my furry side, but straight on my real side...
Fursuits are cool, but I wouldn't ever have sex in one. No. Just, no.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> "Born furry" is kind of a dumb argument. I mean, it could happen, but the statistics against it are astronomical.
> But then again, I used to think that being a furry was genetic, and caused my parents divorce. Which is why I'm here now and not in intensive therapy to "cure" my furryness.


 
No, it could not happen. It's fun to think so because it's a quick, simple, easy, and _wrong_ answer to why. 

And how dare they try to change your furryness. Don't they know they will cause more harm then good? You're gonna to be fuuuuuucked up.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> No, it could not happen. It's fun to think so because it's a quick, simple, easy, and _wrong_ answer to why.
> 
> And how dare they try to change your furryness. Don't they know they will cause more harm then good? You're gonna to be fuuuuuucked up.


They don't try to change my furryness. They don't know I'm a furry. I started covering my tracks while I was still into transformation. Never stopped. 

In fact, no one IRL even knows I'm a furry. Except my therapist. 

And I'm fucked up anyway.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Seriman said:


> That's pretty much me... I love M/M solo art, RP, and such, but the thought of actually banging a guy IRL makes me want to throw up... On the other hand, I would probably bang an anthro male wolf, if I was one myself... I would say I'm bi on my furry side, but straight on my real side...
> Fursuits are cool, but I wouldn't ever have sex in one. No. Just, no.




Me and you think very alike, I'm mostly like this as well. If I were a fox I would totally be chasing some male tail but IRL I don't act gay in even the slightest of ways....For that matter I'm Bi in the sense that IRL I'm for girls and when I'm in furry mode () I go for the cock.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> They don't try to change my furryness. They don't know I'm a furry. I started covering my tracks while I was still into transformation. Never stopped.
> 
> In fact, no one IRL even knows I'm a furry. Except my therapist.
> 
> And I'm fucked up anyway.



Well you seem to act normal on the FAF...and for that matter you have your intelligent sounding posts on just about every topic....just proves you aren't a moron though


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Me and you think very alike, I'm mostly like this as well. If I were a fox I would totally be chasing some male tail but IRL I don't act gay in even the slightest of ways....For that matter I'm Bi in the sense that IRL I'm for girls and when I'm in furry mode () I go for the cock.


I don't act gay IRL at all either... The only think is that one of my friends think I'm turning bi, because I said this forum puts a huge strain on my straightness, which it does... I agree with what you said perfectly.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I don't act gay IRL at all either... The only think is that one of my friends think I'm turning bi, because I said this forum puts a huge strain on my straightness, which it does... I agree with what you said perfectly.


Pff, you're weak. This place does nothing to my straightness.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Pff, you're weak. This place does nothing to my straightness.


I might have been affected. I a little. But I still feel FAB-ULOUSLY straight, so...

Wait...


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> They don't try to change my furryness. They don't know I'm a furry. I started covering my tracks while I was still into transformation. Never stopped.
> 
> In fact, no one IRL even knows I'm a furry. Except my therapist.
> 
> And I'm fucked up anyway.


 
Why do have a therapist?


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Why do have a therapist?


Clinical Depression. That's actually something that I did get genetically. 
But it's better now. I'm on Lexapro. And I feel fine most of the time. I just tend to get more bent out of shape about things.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Feb 4, 2010)

man, this thread is still going?

they deny it the same reason blacks deny that they are in a gang, or that mexicans dont pick tomatoes, or white dont hunt deer (ok, im not being racist go get the fuck over yourself). its because they dont want the bad image, because everyone only ever pays attention to the bad in a culture or whatever blah blah fuck you all


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Clinical Depression. That's actually something that I did get genetically.
> But it's better now. I'm on Lexapro. And I feel fine most of the time. I just tend to get more bent out of shape about things.




hate to double post.

but i have the same thing, and lexapro didnt do SHIT for me >.< the meds im on now still arent doing shit but hey, im in the "i dont give a fuck anymore" stage


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> man, this thread is still going?
> 
> they deny it the same reason blacks deny that they are in a gang, or that mexicans dont pick tomatoes, or white dont hunt deer (ok, im not being racist go get the fuck over yourself). its because they dont want the bad image, because everyone only ever pays attention to the bad in a culture or whatever blah blah fuck you all


How does hunting give you a bad image...


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Clinical Depression. That's actually something that I did get genetically.
> But it's better now. I'm on Lexapro. And I feel fine most of the time. I just tend to get more bent out of shape about things.


 
This would be your new one, right. The non-creeper?


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> This would be your new one, right. The non-creeper?


Yeah. He's the guy I actually talk to. The other one was a psychiatrist. The one who gives me drugs and sends me on my way.

Yeah, I stopped seeing him. Now I just get my GP to do it. Though, I have to go in for monthly appointments to make sure I'm not going insane.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 4, 2010)

I will NEVER recover from scotty's stash of yiff he linked us to. I think I'm officially only into girls. Sorry H&K. You lost your fangirl.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Clinical Depression. That's actually something that I did get genetically.
> But it's better now. I'm on Lexapro. And I feel fine most of the time. I just tend to get more bent out of shape about things.




Well hey man, stick to the good things in life. There are many people on the FAF that are willing to help and have offered to help me so I insist on passing it on. If you ever need anyone to talk to just hit me up on here or AIM, I always have an open ear.

Sorry to completely go soft on ya but I'm just being cautious, just lost one fellow furry friend and well...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I will NEVER recover from scotty's stash of yiff he linked us to. I think I'm officially only into girls. Sorry H&K. You lost your fangirl.


Awww damnit!

SEE WHAT YOU'VE DONE SCOTTY?! YOU RUINED MY CHANCE TO GET SOME! GET YOUR SHITTY GAY FURRY PORN AND GTFO! >=[


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I will NEVER recover from scotty's stash of yiff he linked us to. I think I'm officially only into girls. Sorry H&K. You lost your fangirl.



Wait how did YOU see that? I deleted the link before I made it a public album???


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wait how did YOU see that? I deleted the link before I made it a public album???


  apparently not, because I clicked the link and saw what looked like wolves suckin cock, m/m fucking, and have an all male 5-way.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Awww damnit!
> 
> SEE WHAT YOU'VE DONE SCOTTY?! YOU RUINED MY CHANCE TO GET SOME! GET YOUR SHITTY GAY FURRY PORN AND GTFO! >=[



Hey, it was her choice to view it, I also put the appropriate tags to the link so it wasn't like she was just strolling along and *OH SNAP* gay porn .


----------



## Dass (Feb 4, 2010)

So I'm the only gay person posting in this thread?

Unusual.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I will NEVER recover from scotty's stash of yiff he linked us to. I think I'm officially only into girls. Sorry H&K. You lost your fangirl.


 
Oh you liked it. All furries lover their suff, cause, you know, it's so realistic.



Rsyk said:


> Yeah. He's the guy I actually talk to. The other one was a psychiatrist. The one who gives me drugs and sends me on my way.
> 
> Yeah, I stopped seeing him. Now I just get my GP to do it. Though, I have to go in for monthly appointments to make sure I'm not going insane.


 
Or to make sure that you are staying on your meds, since people who suffer from depression seem to stop talking them when they are on their happy highs.



Dass said:


> So I'm the only gay person posting in this thread?
> 
> Unusual.


 
I'm here.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> apparently not, because I clicked the link and saw what looked like wolves suckin cock, m/m fucking, and have an all male 5-way.




What can I say, I'm a knotty fawkx


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Feb 4, 2010)

Dass said:


> So I'm the only gay person posting in this thread?
> 
> Unusual.



*raises hand* you're not


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> What can I say, I'm a knotty fawkx


Welcome to the furry stereotype. Hope you enjoy your stay in sexual deviancy.


----------



## Dass (Feb 4, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> *raises hand* you're not



The only gay male?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> What can I say, I'm a knotty fawkx


 
A vile, vile human pretending to be a fox? yes.



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Oh you liked it. All furries lover their suff, cause, you know, it's so realistic.


 I puked in my mouth a little. The closest thing to furry porn I will ever enjoy is when my lady puts on a set of cat ears.



Scotty1700 said:


> Hey, it was her choice to view it, I also put the appropriate tags to the link so it wasn't like she was just strolling along and *OH SNAP* gay porn .


 I didn't think it's be that detailed


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Awww damnit!
> 
> SEE WHAT YOU'VE DONE SCOTTY?! YOU RUINED MY CHANCE TO GET SOME! GET YOUR SHITTY GAY FURRY PORN AND GTFO! >=[


 
-patpat- sorry. blame scotty.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 4, 2010)

Dass said:


> The only gay male?


 
Do I count?


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

Dass said:


> The only gay male?



*raises hand* I last posted yesterday though....


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Clinical Depression. That's actually something that I did get genetically.
> But it's better now. I'm on Lexapro. And I feel fine most of the time. I just tend to get more bent out of shape about things.


I'm on Lexapro too... It didn't do much to help my depression, at first... I later found out that most of my depression was from lack of sociability (I have a social retardation). It's mostly better, though I still feel like utter shit if I forget to take it...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

So who here is not clinically depressed?


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So who here is not clinically depressed?



*raises hand*


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Do I count?


No. You are a robot, and robots are genderless.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> No. You are a robot, and robots are genderless.


 
D:

Edit: I just figured out why I don't count. Republicans can't be gay. I forget.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> What can I say, I'm a knotty fawkx



What the shit.

Did you fall down the stairs again?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> A vile, vile human pretending to be a fox? yes.
> 
> Hey if you knew me in real life you wouldn't be thinking of that. I'm not a vile person, just a vile fox
> 
> ...



And now you're doubting my taste in yiff????Man kids and their drugs these days :neutral:

Just kidding though...why the hard feelings too?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Morroke said:


> What the shit.
> 
> Did you fall down the stairs again?



I don't recall ever falling down stairs...ever.

Maybe that's a bad thing though, I coulda fallen down them so many times that I just don't have any memory of it.

But seriously, I just love seeing how people react to me


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> And now you're doubting my taste in yiff????Man kids and their drugs these days :neutral:
> 
> Just kidding though...why the hard feelings too?


God damnit you've turned into a vile monster of a furry and I feel that I am to blame... I'm so sorry FAF, so sorry...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> God damnit you've turned into a vile monster of a furry and I feel that I am to blame... I'm so sorry FAF, so sorry...




*sigh* I could change...if you wanted me to :?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *sigh* I could change...if you wanted me to :?


YES! PLEASE CHANGE! NO MORE OBSESSION WITH GAY SEX PLEASE! D=


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> And now you're doubting my taste in yiff????Man kids and their drugs these days :neutral:
> 
> Just kidding though...why the hard feelings too?


 
I clicked on it to see how messed up you are. And you're VERY messed up.

Hard feelings because I didn't know that when I clicked that I'd be looking at gay wolves sucking cock.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> God damnit you've turned into a vile monster of a furry and I feel that I am to blame... I'm so sorry FAF, so sorry...


Yeah, you do have a habit to morph people... Hell, you kind of did the same to me, but my taste for yiff started before I knew you...


KylieIsACannibal said:


> I clicked on it to see how messed up you are. And you're VERY messed up.
> 
> Hard feelings because I didn't know that when I clicked that I'd be looking at gay wolves sucking cock.


I'm the same as him. 100% straight IRL, 100% bi (or gay) on FAF... Gotta love a general furry fetish.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> D:
> 
> Edit: I just figured out why I don't count. Republicans can't be gay. I forget.


No, seriously, you should count. Republicans need more variety. I'm tired of angry, straight, white people. 
You should start a talk show.


----------



## Aagh (Feb 4, 2010)

because is stupid..


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Yeah, you do have a habit to morph people... Hell, you kind of did the same to me, but my taste for yiff started before I knew you...
> I'm the same as him. 100% straight IRL, 100% bi (or gay) on FAF... Gotta love a general furry fetish.


How is it that me, a sarcastic retard furfag, has so much influence over people here...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I clicked on it to see how messed up you are. And you're VERY messed up.
> 
> Hard feelings because I didn't know that when I clicked that I'd be looking at gay wolves sucking cock.




B bbu but.....


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How is it that me, a sarcastic retard furfag, has so much influence over people here...




Cause I'm a monkey on the chinese zodiac and from what I read it fits me pretty damn well

http://www.chinesezodiac.com/monkey.php


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Welcome to the furry stereotype. Hope you enjoy your stay in sexual deviancy.


Make sure to wear protection...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Cause I'm a monkey on the chinese zodiac and from what I read it fits me pretty damn well
> 
> http://www.chinesezodiac.com/monkey.php


What? That you're a flaming homosexual and furry stereotype?


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How is it that me, a sarcastic retard furfag, has so much influence over people here...


Apparently you have a fair amount of respect. I do respect you...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Make sure to wear protection...



Meh, I prefer la au naturel 
*
*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What? That you're a flaming homosexual and furry stereotype?



Sheesh, at least take the time to read it. I'm actually sorta awestruck on how fitting it seems

I'm 
1)mischievous
2)Clever
3)Master @ joking and even though I always have good intentions I sometimes hurt others 
4)Intellectual 
5)Creative
6)Appear to be confused all the time
7)Favorite past-time is people watching (or in this case, forum watching)
8 )Relationship - Don't quickly settle down


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh, I prefer la au naturel


Have fun with AIDS.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh, I prefer la au naturel
> *
> *



Last time you had clamydia was...?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sheesh, at least take the time to read it. I'm actually sorta awestruck on how fitting it seems


It's probably something generic that anyone can relate to.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh, I prefer la au naturel
> *
> *


You double-post too much... Lol


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> No, seriously, you should count. Republicans need more variety. I'm tired of angry, straight, white people.
> You should start a talk show.


 
I should, but I think Andrew Sullivan could do a better job, although he has some issues to deal with.

It's funny, Republicans hate what I am and Democrats hate what I say.
I really am a minority. I don't feel like one.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Seriman said:


> You double-post too much... Lol



I'll learn from my mistakes and criticism then


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Cause I'm a monkey on the chinese zodiac and from what I read it fits me pretty damn well
> 
> http://www.chinesezodiac.com/monkey.php


I read it... It kinda fits me, but not so much...


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I should, but I think Andrew Sullivan could do a better job, although he has some issues to deal with.
> 
> It's funny, Republicans hate what I am and Democrats hate what I say.
> I really am a minority. I don't feel like one.


Meh. I hate most politicians. Always yelling at each other.
And I know what it's like for people to hate what you say. Apparently, I can't get involved in political/religious/any conversations without pissing someone off.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I read it... It kinda fits me, but not so much...



Well I doubt you're also a monkey because you're definately not my age (you said so yourself) and you aren't 12 years younger than me so look up what you're actually supposed to be and read that description.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Like I said it's just a stupid, generic thing that anyone can relate to.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 4, 2010)

What is this...
I don't even...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What is this...
> I don't even...


I don't fucking know anymore.

Also your new avatar is awesome.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Have fun with AIDS.




I'l just pop in a daily "Cold, Flu, and Aids" and I'll be fine.

Family guy reference *nudge nudge*



Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't fucking know anymore.
> *Sorry, I musta derailed it again *
> Also your new avatar is awesome.



I like the ava only I never really was fond of multiple eye colors =/


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well I doubt you're also a monkey because you're definately not my age (you said so yourself) and you aren't 12 years younger than me so look up what you're actually supposed to be and read that description.


It said I was a pig, and the monkey actually kinda fit me better...


Heckler & Koch said:


> Also your new avatar is awesome.


Agreed.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 4, 2010)

If I said "Blue skinned porch monkey", will I have fufilled my daily requirement for lulz?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> If I said "Blue skinned porch monkey", will I have fufilled my daily requirement for lulz?


No, to do that you have to post lots of super gay yiff pics, claim it to be ironic, and then go fap to it while going "I'M NOT GAY!" /EMO


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Meh. I hate most politicians. Always yelling at each other.
> *And I know what it's like for people to hate what you say. Apparently, I can't get involved in political/religious/any conversations without pissing someone off.*


 

I thrive on that. I love being able to pick out what little thing makes people tick.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I thrive on that. I love being able to pick out what little thing makes people tick.


Yeah, but I don't do it on purpose. 
My opinions are just inflammatory.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, to do that you have to post lots of super gay yiff pics, claim it to be ironic, and then go fap to it while going "I'M NOT GAY!" /EMO



I am nnot posting Blotch pics.

You might as well ask me to post Voldemort and Dubledore porn. Much worse.

Or Orc and Tauren...wait...you furfags get off to that. >.>


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, to do that you have to post lots of super gay yiff pics, claim it to be ironic, and then go fap to it while going "I'M NOT GAY!" /EMO




Made me chuckle but seriously now, it seems to get a bit personal. Joke about it, sure, but don't be so harsh mkay?



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am nnot posting Blotch pics.
> 
> You might as well ask me to post Voldemort and Dubledore porn. Much worse.
> 
> Or Orc and Tauren...wait...you furfags get off to that. >.>



Ive never heard of Orc and meh, Tauren's not bad but seriously chill out guys. I'm not the only one on here acting like I am...


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

Lol really i probably would have sex in mine o.o XD but not every one does.. most people dont. and lots of people dont even own a fursuit. but yeah people do.. but if some one askes u if u do just tel them straight up that you dont...  and i dont see why you would care what people think about you... cuz lots of people are jus` stupid


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> Lol really i probably would have sex in mine o.o XD but not every one does.. most people dont. and lots of people dont even own a fursuit. but yeah people do.. but if some one askes u if u do just tel them straight up that you dont...  and i dont see why you would care what people think about you... cuz lots of people are jus` stupid




And thus my quote kicks in


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 4, 2010)

I would have sex in all of your fursuits. Every last one.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh, I prefer la au naturel


Oh god, you just didn't say that.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Oh god, you just didn't say that.




I was joking....if I were to go gay(er) on you guys than I already am I would at least
1) Get to know someone BEFORE I take the plunge (and probably have them tested beforehand)
2) Wear protection if it was a one night stand sorta deal


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 4, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I would have sex in all of your fursuits. Every last one.



Unwashed?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I was joking....if I were to go gay(er) on you guys than I already am I would at least
> 1) Get to know someone BEFORE I take the plunge (and probably have them tested beforehand)
> 2) Wear protection if it was a one night stand sorta deal


Dude you're already flamingly homosexual, can't get much gayer than that :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dude you're already flamingly homosexual, can't get much gayer than that :V



No matter how gay you are you can still get gayer....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No matter how gay you are you can still get gayer....


After seeing the horrible things you jack it too, I doubt you could get gayer.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I was joking....if I were to go gay(er) on you guys than I already am I would at least
> 1) Get to know someone BEFORE I take the plunge (and probably have them tested beforehand)
> 2) Wear protection if it was a one night stand sorta deal


You already know me, and I assure you I'm a virgin.........



Heckler & Koch said:


> After seeing the horrible things you jack it too, I doubt you could get gayer.


...... You can always be gayer. At least he is not a feminist...


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> After seeing the horrible things you jack it too, I doubt you could get gayer.


That made me lol


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 4, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Unwashed?



No I would not wash them before returning them, if that's what you meant.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

Meh, If I was hammered drunk, I might pull a "Dirty Dingo"... But it would be in private, and not at AC and not in a hotel...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Seriman said:


> You already know me, and I assure you I'm a virgin.........
> 
> ...... You can always be gayer. At least he is not a feminist...




Well hate to break it to ya but like I said before, I'm not a man whore IRL and yes, believe it or not, I'm actually a virgin as well 

...as I hear my dad flip out on my messed up nephew, I think I gotta go eavesdropping.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well hate to break it to ya but like I said before, I'm not a man whore IRL and yes, believe it or not, I'm actually a virgin as well
> 
> ...as I hear my dad flip out on my messed up nephew, I think I gotta go eavesdropping.


I was talking about you taking the plunge, and needing people to be tested... I'm not a man whore either, so 'sall cool 


And yes, eavesdropping is fun.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

ITT: Buttsex.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> B bbu but.....


 
I like the pussy.


Scotty1700 said:


> Well hate to break it to ya but like I said before, I'm not a man whore IRL and yes, believe it or not, I'm actually a virgin as well
> 
> ...as I hear my dad flip out on my messed up nephew, I think I gotta go eavesdropping.


 
Oh I TOTALLY have a hard time believing you've never gotten it on. what, with your totally normal hobbies and your lovely collection of gay furry porn how could a woman NOT want you inside her?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

well it's obvious cannibal that I don't flash around porn everywhere and I don't act strange and whatnot. I was brought up to respect women and I almost respect them too much IRL that I never really get a chance to know them and thus I have a terrible love life  

Because of this, I considered gay as the way a few days back...


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> well it's obvious cannibal that I don't flash around porn everywhere and I don't act strange and whatnot. I was brought up to respect women and I almost respect them too much IRL that I never really get a chance to know them and thus I have a terrible love life
> 
> Because of this, I considered gay as the way a few days back...


My love life sucks too... I've never even had a girlfriend at all... Hell, my 15 year-old friend is going out with an 18 year-old, and they've already fucked at least 3 times that I've heard of...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 4, 2010)

Jesus shit. You can CHOOSE to be gay. It isn't a goddamn choice. You either ARE or you're not. Bisexual isn't real either. If you're a guy and you are "bi" you're gay. Cock in your mouth = gay. For girls, your hands on her crotch = lez. The only reason I consider myself to like both genders is because I'm bigendered.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't have a good love life, but I have an excuse. I'm for some reason are attracted to the crazy chicks, something usually goes horribly wrong before I ask them out. At least I've actually kissed a girl before...


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> If you like gay pornography, it's a pretty sure bet that you're going to turn out gay or bisexual. Because most straight people have a gut-wrenching gag feeling when they see it. Like me.


 
Woaw! True heteros gag in all the cases?! Then I think there's something wrong with me.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Why the FUCK did I click that...


 
Same here, worse is I had recently promised myself I wouldn't watch more porn of any kind.

Also, this thread should be locked since it got derailed again.

*Scotty1700: *Are you really not gay? At least show some guilt for watching that stuff.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Jesus shit. You *can't *CHOOSE to be gay. It isn't a goddamn choice. You either ARE or you're not. Bisexual isn't real either. If you're a guy and you are "bi" you're gay. Cock in your mouth = gay. For girls, your hands on her crotch = lez. The only reason I consider myself to like both genders is because I'm bigendered.



Fix'd

And I second this. If you get enjoyment out of the gay porn, then guess what....you're gay; or at least bi. I can understand why you might say that you _think _your straight; you may not be emotionally capable of accepting it yet.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Fix'd
> 
> And I second this. If you get enjoyment out of the gay porn, then guess what....you're gay; or at least bi. I can understand why you might say that you _think _your straight; you may not be emotionally capable of accepting it yet.


I would say I just have a general furry fetish... Seeing actual human gay porn makes me want to throw up. But for anthro gay, that's a different story........


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Woaw! True heteros gag in all the cases?! Then I think there's something wrong with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I show no guilt in what I am and what I am entertained by. Ive already explained it before, I'm not gay IRL but in the fandom I'm gay because of all the yiff floating around....People say I can't be straight and like gay porn YOU'RE OBVIOUSLY MISTAKEN!! Gosh, I gotta beat it into the FAF just to get people to understand the fact I said something let alone comprehend it.




ScrubWolf said:


> Fix'd
> 
> And I second this. If you get enjoyment out of the gay porn, then guess what....you're gay; or at least bi. I can understand why you might say that you _think _your straight; you may not be emotionally capable of accepting it yet.




This is also false, I'm not gay IRL. If a gay guy tried to make a move on me I'd probably punch him in the face. I don't just think I'm straight, I KNOW I'm straight...I'm not in denial people I just REALLY don't like gay stuff unless it's yiff...its really not that hard to understand.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I would say I just have a general furry fetish... Seeing actual human gay porn makes me want to throw up. But for anthro gay, that's a different story........



That's exactly what I'm talking about. I was the same way for a while. Give it time, you'll like that human gay porn eventually....


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> That's exactly what I'm talking about. I was the same way for a while. Give it time, you'll like that human gay porn eventually....


I'm scares of that day... I have a gay cousin, and he creeps me out. I don't want to turn into him!


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I'm scares of that day... I have a gay cousin, and he creeps me out. I don't want to turn into him!



Well you don't have to be creepy


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I'm scares of that day... I have a gay cousin, and he creeps me out. I don't want to turn into him!



Not all gays are the same. If i were to turn gay, I would try to act almost exactly how I act now with the exception of interactions with my significant other. I wouldn't go skipping around carrying a man satchel with a rainbow scarf like a typical gay, I would act how I am and just show some love to my mate...

Seemed a bit harsh, no offense intended guys


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Woaw! True heteros gag in all the cases?! Then I think there's something wrong with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said most. Read the post before you reply next time.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not all gays are the same. If i were to turn gay, I would try to act almost exactly how I act now with the exception of interactions with my significant other. I wouldn't go skipping around carrying a man satchel with a rainbow scarf like a typical gay, I would act how I am and just show some love to my mate...



I'm the same guy I was before I realized I was gay. When I accepted it, I didn't start talking with a lisp or walk around with a limp wrist. I didn't automatically become a sterotype.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> People say I can't be straight and like gay porn YOU'RE OBVIOUSLY MISTAKEN!!


 
Hey, didn't I tell you that was my case too?

In any case, I think I'm confusing "not being ashamed" with "being proud of". So let's leave the discussion here.

Consider me like the guy who from now on accepts you're straight, like gay yiff and sound overly-cheerful and... somewhat cocky?



Rsyk said:


> I said most. Read the post before you reply next time.


 
Thanks for the clarification. 
That reminds me...
I seem to remember reading a magazine that claimed a lot of straight men that were subjected to gay porn in an experiment in the UK(?) got turned on.:neutral:


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

Since I'm a follower, not a leader, I'll admit gayness when Scotty does...


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not all gays are the same. If i were to turn gay, I would try to act almost exactly how I act now with the exception of interactions with my significant other. I wouldn't go skipping around carrying a man satchel with a rainbow scarf like a typical gay, I would act how I am and just show some love to my mate...
> 
> Seemed a bit harsh, no offense intended guys



For the record, that does not describe a typical gay guy.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

Wait, come to think of it, I'm basically in denial... I have a really close gay friend, whom I've RPed fursonas with............ I still deny gayness though.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> For the record, that does not describe a typical gay guy.




Fine, the stereotypical one. Who here (gays don't count) could picture a gay (nonfurry!!) gay to walk around being exasperatingly gay...it's common knowledge and like usual, I don't mean to offend anyone but that's what I think when I think of gays...


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Wait, come to think of it, I'm basically in denial... I have a really close gay friend, whom I've RPed fursonas with............ I still deny gayness though.



Are you joking around? or are you serious? I lived in denial for a loooong time; it sucked, it fucked with my head, it was most definitely not fun.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Hey, didn't I tell you that was my case too?
> 
> In any case, I think I'm confusing "not being ashamed" with "being proud of". So let's leave the discussion here.
> 
> ...




I think I remember reading something like that too, guys are just horny and could get aroused from anything sex related...not saying all of us do but some do...I'm just one of them.

Could you explain how I'm cocky (not to deny it but I'm not sure...)


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Fine, the stereotypical one. Who here (gays don't count) could picture a gay (nonfurry!!) gay to walk around being exasperatingly gay...it's common knowledge and like usual, I don't mean to offend anyone but that's what I think when I think of gays...



I'm not offended, don't worry. I think the key phrase is "exasperatingly gay." That means, to me, flaming. Unfortunately the stereotype will always win.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Fine, the stereotypical one. Who here (gays don't count) could picture a gay (nonfurry!!) gay to walk around being exasperatingly gay...it's common knowledge and like usual, I don't mean to offend anyone but that's what I think when I think of gays...


I've grown up around a feminist gay (my cousin) so when I think of someone being gay, I think of the person who talks... well... gay. (no offense) He is like 15 years older than me too...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Are you joking around? or are you serious? I lived in denial for a loooong time; it sucked, it fucked with my head, it was most definitely not fun.




Well it depends on your situation. I'm "in denial" about being gay I guess cause I know it's not true...If I were gay and in denial it would obviously be a lot worse...

Obvious post is obvious 



ScrubWolf said:


> I'm not offended, don't worry. I think the key phrase is "exasperatingly gay." That means, to me, flaming. Unfortunately the stereotype will always win.



Same with the stereotypical fox thing as well..Stereotypes DO always win


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well it depends on your situation. I'm "in denial" about being gay I guess cause I know it's not true...If I were gay and in denial it would obviously be a lot worse...
> *snip*



I think its a little more complicated than that. If your not questioning your sexuality then your not in denial. I think questioning is part of it. Your in denial if your questioning but refuse to believe that the outcome may be that your gay.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well it depends on your situation. I'm "in denial" about being gay I guess cause I know it's not true...If I were gay and in denial it would obviously be a lot worse...
> 
> Obvious post is obvious
> 
> ...


Nuh uh, I am not stereotypical at all good sirs.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Could you explain how I'm cocky (not to deny it but I'm not sure...)


 
I don't know. 

The way you wink continuously makes me think of the word "cocky".
Perhaps it reminds me of those cocky bachelors that are always doing that to girls in those teen movies.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nuh uh, I am not stereotypical at all good sirs.


Your new avi is cool.


Martino Zorrilla said:


> I don't know.
> 
> The way you wink continuously makes me think of the word "cocky".
> Perhaps it reminds me of those cocky bachelors that are always doing that to girls in those teen movies.


His winking is his way of showing that he is promiscuous, I do believe...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> I don't know.
> 
> The way you wink continuously makes me think of the word "cocky".
> Perhaps it reminds me of those cocky bachelors that are always doing that to girls in those teen movies.




Well I was just curious, I don't wanna be a cock to anyone. I hate making enemies or pissing people off...it just pisses ME off in the end


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Your new avi is cool.
> His winking is his way of showing that he is promiscuous, I do believe...



Nah, I just like expressing myself and throwing on that extra bit of flair into my post....wow, maybe I am gay for doing that a tad bit too often
 <---see, there it is


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Nah, I just like expressing myself and throwing on that extra bit of flair into my post....wow, maybe I am gay for doing that a tad bit too often
> <---see, there it is


I was just standin' there...

Scotty1700 locked himself in dah closet...


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh wow... I need to stop telling my folks that I'm talking on a "general discussion" forum... I just have to shut my big-ass mouth. They're getting suspicious... (They don't know yet...)


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Oh wow... I need to stop telling my folks that I'm talking on a "general discussion" forum... I just have to shut my big-ass mouth. They're getting suspicious... (They don't know yet...)



I take it that they don't know you're a furry?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I was just standin' there...
> 
> Scotty1700 locked himself in dah closet...



yup, I'm hiding behind all the fur coats...get it


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I take it that they don't know you're a furry?


Nope. They are getting suspicious though.... I told them that earlier, that a member of a general discussion forum got banned for dropping hints that he was a pedo, and they believed me... But I have to shut my trap, or they'll ask for a name of this so called "general discussion" forum...


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Nope. They are getting suspicious though.... I told them that earlier, that a member of a general discussion forum got banned for dropping hints that he was a pedo, and they believed me... But I have to shut my trap, or they'll ask for a name of this so called "general discussion" forum...



Just tell them it's a geeky SciFi forum; that's at least somewhat true.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

This thread has been epically derailed.

Why the hell is it not locked yet?


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> This thread has been epically derailed.
> 
> Why the hell is it not locked yet?



I think because the derailment has remained on its new topic longer than the original topic.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I was just standin' there...
> 
> Scotty1700 locked himself in dah closet...


Oh my FSM I love the new avi

furrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I think because the derailment has remained on its new topic longer than the original topic.


What exactly is the new topic?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> yup, I'm hiding behind all the fur coats...get it


Yes, yes I do...


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> What exactly is the new topic?



I was under the impression that it was gay sex or something to that effect. I could be wrong though I haven't read the whole thread.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Nope. They are getting suspicious though.... I told them that earlier, that a member of a general discussion forum got banned for dropping hints that he was a pedo, and they believed me... But I have to shut my trap, or they'll ask for a name of this so called "general discussion" forum...


I never talk about anything that happens on FAF outside of the internet.
Ever.
You should consider doing the same. Much easier to keep things secret.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I was under the impression that it was gay sex or something to that effect. I could be wrong though I haven't read the whole thread.


Hello hansom~  No it was gay for awhile now i don't know ether, lets talk about wrestling.  

Did you know Hulk Hogan is on TNA? How cool is that?

Answers: yes he is and it's not cool at all.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Hello hansom~  No it was gay for awhile now i don't know ether, lets talk about wrestling.
> 
> Did you know Hulk Hogan is on TNA? How cool is that?
> 
> Answers: yes he is and it's not cool at all.



Hi there sexy. 

Come on, Hulk Hogan is awesome, _brother_!  No really, he needs to retire, he's a little old for that shit.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I never talk about anything that happens on FAF outside of the internet.
> Ever.
> You should consider doing the same. Much easier to keep things secret.


Yeah. Now I agree.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Hi there sexy.
> 
> Come on, Hulk Hogan is awesome, _brother_!  No really, he needs to retire, he's a little old for that shit.


They talk to much nowadays, i just want to see action.  Like what the fuck is the hulk doing there?  why is this gay guy walking into the ring, fuck him he's not a wresler GRAAAA ME ANGRY

BTW, i love how you nosebeep (bleep?) people who are new.  This forum has a serious lack of cute animal mannerisms.  Thank you for doing your part.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 4, 2010)

Guy, guys, who am I? I keep a collection of gay furry porn that I fap to BUT I SWEAR IM STRAIGHT ;D

I don't know why I harbour this hate towards you. I think I need to go get laid.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> They talk to much nowadays, i just want to see action.  Like what the fuck is the hulk doing there?  why is this gay guy walking into the ring, fuck him he's not a wresler GRAAAA ME ANGRY
> 
> BTW, i love how you nosebeep (bleep?) people who are new.  This forum has a serious lack of cute animal mannerisms.  Thank you for doing your part.



You're quite welcome; I'm glad it's appreciated 

Edit: Did John Cena just walk into the ring?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 4, 2010)

Just the denial.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Guy, guys, who am I? I keep a collection of gay furry porn that I fap to BUT I SWEAR IM STRAIGHT ;D
> 
> I don't know why I harbour this hate towards you. I think I need to go get laid.


Ay, that's not nice.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Guy, guys, who am I? I keep a collection of gay furry porn that I fap to BUT I SWEAR IM STRAIGHT ;D
> 
> I don't know why I harbour this hate towards you. I think I need to go get laid.


MURDER!  

I don't fap to any kind of gay furry porn.  RAAAA i just like flirting with guys on the internet, COMPLETELY DIFFERENT!! Doesn't make me gay


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 4, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Ay, that's not nice.


 
I know. this forum is having an effect on me


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> You're quite welcome; I'm glad it's appreciated
> 
> Edit: Did John Cena just walk into the ring?


Maybe, he talked with this hairy dude then left, wtf.

Yes i appreciated it.  This is furry!! and You are meowderful


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Maybe, he talked with this hairy dude then left, wtf.
> 
> Yes i appreciated it.  This is furry!! and You are meowderful



Thanks!

That was my lame attempt at a wrestling joke; John Cena has been rumored to be gay 

I'm now watching wrestling on Spike, I haven't watched in years....


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi, just thought I'd pop in and say how great this thread is.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Hi, just thought I'd pop in and say how great this thread is.



I think this thread is run by Amtrak


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Guy, guys, who am I? I keep a collection of gay furry porn that I fap to BUT I SWEAR IM STRAIGHT ;D
> 
> I don't know why I harbour this hate towards you. I think I need to go get laid.



Something's telling me you really don't like me that much...It's kinda bugging me, not the insults but what did I do wrong to get you angry at me...I would call you a genuine troll but that would add to the hopefully short list of ways I have wronged you...


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 4, 2010)

sorry about not making your avatar H&krotch.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Something's telling me you really don't like me that much...It's kinda bugging me, not the insults but what did I do wrong to get you angry at me...I would call you a genuine troll but that would add to the hopefully short list of ways I have wronged you...


Some people will hate someone for no reason. You don't really have to do anything, they could just find your existence annoying.
Or, she could just be making fun of you. You don't make it that hard.

Gay furry. 
See? It's easy. You should try it sometime.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I think this thread is run by Amtrak


Damn it, i missed my stop


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Something's telling me you really don't like me that much...It's kinda bugging me, not the insults but what did I do wrong to get you angry at me...I would call you a genuine troll but that would add to the hopefully short list of ways I have wronged you...


 
I have no idea why I don't like you. I think your enjoyment of yiff is what set me off. it's vile.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> sorry about not making your avatar H&krotch.


Don't worry about it.

Also derp.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I have no idea why I don't like you. I think your enjoyment of yiff is what set me off. it's vile.


Yiff 24/7


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't worry about it.
> 
> Also derp.



HURR


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Some people will hate someone for no reason. You don't really have to do anything, they could just find your existence annoying.
> Or, she could just be making fun of you. You don't make it that hard.
> 
> Gay furry.
> See? It's easy. You should try it sometime.



well no its not that she's just randomly being mean (to my knowledge), she was nice and all and I said something that angered her cause she misinterpreted it and I think she's still angry even though i was explaining someone else...I don't get it .

Btw, I don't think I would ever troll ANYONE on the FAF unless they truly deserve it. I'm very easy to get along with so i don't see why anyone would just hate me for no reason either....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> HURR


420 YIFF EVREH DAY BRAH


----------



## Marietta (Feb 4, 2010)

Furries have sex in fursuits... Why the fuck (no pun) did I not get the memo?!

Okay, no... Some do, most don't.
Simple answer.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> well no its not that she's just randomly being mean (to my knowledge), she was nice and all and I said something that angered her cause she misinterpreted it and I think she's still angry even though i was explaining someone else...I don't get it .
> 
> Btw, I don't think I would ever troll ANYONE on the FAF unless they truly deserve it. I'm very easy to get along with so i don't see why anyone would just hate me for no reason either....


You are a furry. That is reason enough for many people to hate you.
There's also that yiff link that you posted.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

That cat picture turns me on just a little bit


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> That cat picture turns me on just a little bit


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

Marietta said:


> Furries have sex in fursuits... Why the fuck (no pun) did I not get the memo?!
> 
> Okay, no... Some do, most don't.
> Simple answer.


Awwww how cute~


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUCK


This is my roflcopter it goes "soisoisoisoisoisoisois xxxxxxxxxxxxxx soisoisoisoisoisoi"


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't like you. you rather annoy me all of a sudden. I think I'm just getting annoyed by all the talk/yiff pictures of gay sex. Believe me, I'm a supporter. However, I don't like to see or hear the details. Of ANY sexual activity. I find it repulsive.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I don't like you. you rather annoy me all of a sudden. I think I'm just getting annoyed by all the talk/yiff pictures of gay sex. Believe me, I'm a supporter. However, I don't like to see or hear the details. Of ANY sexual activity. I find it repulsive.


I don't like hearing the details of people's sex either. Not because I find it repulsive, but because it's annoying and I don't give a shit.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> 420 YIFF EVREH DAY BRAH



CHYEAH BRAH GIMME A LIL' OF DAT BROMANCE. THEN STACK IT HIGH WITH WEED.


I actually prefer LSD.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I don't like you. you rather annoy me all of a sudden. I think I'm just getting annoyed by all the talk/yiff pictures of gay sex. Believe me, I'm a supporter. However, I don't like to see or hear the details. Of ANY sexual activity. I find it repulsive.



so I slapped his dick and then....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> CHYEAH BRAH GIMME A LIL' OF DAT BROMANCE. THEN STACK IT HIGH WITH WEED.
> 
> 
> I actually prefer LSD.


I prefer no drugs because I am a buzzkill faggot :V


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 4, 2010)

Kylie enjoys oxycodone


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I don't like you. you rather annoy me all of a sudden. I think I'm just getting annoyed by all the talk/yiff pictures of gay sex. Believe me, I'm a supporter. However, I don't like to see or hear the details. Of ANY sexual activity. I find it repulsive.




Ill keep that in mind, Don't want to feed a troll  Just kiddin'

But yeah, I'll try to stick to PMs from now on unless I just can't handle  some situations which if that happens I'll at least try to put some tags or something...


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I prefer no drugs because I am a buzzkill faggot :V



I prefer to shoot up some meth, grab some LSD and then drive down the highway at about 150mph trying to get away from the clowns. 

god. I hate clowns.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 4, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> so I slapped his dick and then....


 
He cut her clit off with a rusty spoon and shoved it into her trachea


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I prefer to shoot up some meth, grab some LSD and then drive down the highway at about 150mph trying to get away from the clowns.
> 
> god. I hate clowns.


Agreed. Only that last part though.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I prefer to shoot up some meth, grab some LSD and then drive down the highway at about 150mph trying to get away from the clowns.
> 
> god. I hate clowns.


I fucking hate clowns too. God damn rainbow kiddy cock chuggers...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ill keep that in mind, Don't want to feed a troll  Just kiddin'
> 
> But yeah, I'll try to stick to PMs from now on unless I just can't handle some situations which if that happens I'll at least try to put some tags or something...


 
Thank you, I would appriciate that.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

*facepaw* Kids and their drugs these days.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I fucking hate clowns too. God damn rainbow kiddy cock chuggers...



Clowns are _*evil*_!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Thank you, I would appriciate that.




Not a problem, I just tend to release my full self on the FAF which I'm finding now is a bad idea...but it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 4, 2010)

clowns are possibly the worst things ever. they make me want to claw the back of my neck


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *facepaw* Kids and their drugs these days.


You're a kid too.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 4, 2010)

I iz grow'd up. I are sixteen.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

Clowns are the scariest thing in the world, other than furies of course


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're a kid too.



1) Not a kid with drugs
2) I prefer the term Young Adult


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> 1) Not a kid with drugs
> 2) I prefer the term Young Adult


Wanna yiff?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wanna yiff?



Now this is a fine example of how drugs.....wait you said you don't do drugs....uh....No?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Now this is a fine example of how drugs.....wait you said you don't do drugs....uh....No?


Why not?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I fucking hate clowns too. God damn rainbow kiddy cock chuggers...



I think you just described furries....


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why not?



I made a vow on my White FAF Knight rep (kidding ) that I would leave it to PMs


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> And thus my quote kicks in


 XD i know but furries are turn me on.. o.o even more than reg. ppls so yeah i would most likly have sex it a fursuit XD


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I think you just described furries....


No no no.
That statement can't describe furries.
It didn't say a thing about dog penis.


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> 1) Not a kid with drugs
> 2) I prefer the term Young Adult


I prefer the term young adult, dammit.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> XD i know but furries are turn me on.. o.o even more than reg. ppls so yeah i would most likly have sex it a fursuit XD



Dude I'm loving that avatar ya got there.
I <3 foxes (obvious)


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I made a vow on my White FAF Knight rep (kidding ) that I would leave it to PMs


 Haha nice...
Hey how old are u ppls. im 15


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Dude I'm loving that avatar ya got there.
> I <3 foxes (obvious)


 Thank u ^_^ I LOVE THEM SO MUCH too lol


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> Haha nice...
> Hey how old are u ppls. im 15


18.


Scotty1700 said:


> I made a vow on my White FAF Knight rep (kidding ) that I would leave it to PMs


We can do it in PMs!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> No no no.
> That statement can't describe furries.
> It didn't say a thing about dog penis.



Who said oh...wait.....nevermind *puts tail between legs and scampers off to a corner to play with it*


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Who said oh...wait.....nevermind *puts tail between legs and scampers off to a corner to play with it*


 XD


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> 18.
> Ah, you're beating me by a few months, I'm 17 now (duh) but my b-day is on the 17th of march so I'm close)
> 
> We can do it in PMs!


Well I'm not really a fan of yiffing, it's just very counterproductive...I prefer a trade or 2 but you don't have anything to trade and I don't think you like what I has....Well now that i think of it I have 2 straight pics...(yes, only 2)


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well I'm not really a fan of yiffing, it's just very counterproductive...I prefer a trade or 2 but you don't have anything to trade and I don't think you like what I has....Well now that i think of it I have 2 straight pics...(yes, only 2)


  omg! i only have a few straight ones too...i love furry yaoi XD


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

Umm... soo why isn't this a gay cybersex orgy by now?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> omg! i only have a few straight ones too...i love furry yaoi XD



Yaoi art? Can someone turn the light on in this closet?


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Umm... soo why isn't this a gay cybersex orgy by now?



I would have thought that would have happened several pages ago.....


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yaoi art? Can someone turn the light on in this closet?


 HAHAHA! wow


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Umm... soo why isn't this a gay cybersex orgy by now?



Well I'm trying to come to terms with the fact that some people just don't want to witness a gay cybersex orgy on a "public" forum so I'm keeping it to PMs.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yaoi art? Can someone turn the light on in this closet?



*flips lightswitch*


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Umm... soo why isn't this a gay cybersex orgy by now?


 -.- cuz its not going to happen till tomorrow at noon... we pland this orgy very well..... XD jus kidding


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well I'm trying to come to terms with the fact that some people just don't want to witness a gay cybersex orgy on a "public" forum so I'm keeping it to PMs.



But no one can watch the orgy if its in PMs


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yaoi art? Can someone turn the light on in this closet?


At this point, you really should just come out.
No one has any doubts anymore.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> HAHAHA! wow




Care to share?


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> But no one can watch the orgy if its in PMs


 thats true... XD


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> At this point, you really should just come out.
> No one has any doubts anymore.



I was joking about the closet part >.< I have nothing to come outta the closet about except for admitting I'm a furry IRL.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Care to share?


 i would have to get them off my itouch i have some good ones on there...


----------



## Dass (Feb 4, 2010)

Why is this thread still about yi... Oh, right, I just remembered what website I'm on.

Seriously, this thread's been derailed so hard that it's gone around the world, landed back on the rails, and arrived at the station right on schedule.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I was joking about the closet part >.< I have nothing to come outta the closet about except for admitting I'm a furry IRL.


hmm.. u dont really have to "come out" you know... well unless its a sexuality now XD oh and if it is then im not bi then im pansexual


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

Dass said:


> Why is this thread still about yi... Oh, right, I just remembered what website I'm on.
> 
> Seriously, this thread's been derailed so hard that it's gone around the world, landed back on the rails, and arrived at the station right on schedule.


And surprisingly, no mod has locked it yet!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> hmm.. u dont really have to "come out" you know... well unless its a sexuality now XD oh and if it is then im not bi then im pansexual



Well Ive got this reputation that I'm straight in real life but gay on here...very strange now that I think of it but it's true. I don't really like straight yiff and I'm not interested in men in any way shape or form (unless that form just happens to be an anthro canid).


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> i would have to get them off my itouch i have some good ones on there...



You could email them right?
If you can I'll pm u my email.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well Ive got this reputation that I'm straight in real life but gay on here...very strange now that I think of it but it's true. *I don't really like straight yiff and I'm not interested in men in any way shape or form (unless that form just happens to be an anthro canid).*


I agree perfectly.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well Ive got this reputation that I'm straight in real life but gay on here...very strange now that I think of it but it's true. I don't really like straight yiff and I'm not interested in men in any way shape or form (unless that form just happens to be an anthro canid).


 Oh my god... me too well sorta XD i do like guys but not very much.. and i dont like chicks very much either but i luv the fox yaoi


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You could email them right?
> If you can I'll pm u my email.


 ok  ^_^


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I would have thought that would have happened several pages ago.....


I know right~

btw are you straight? you seem straight


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 4, 2010)

Pansexual refers to being attracted to the person, not their biological or mental gender. Nothing to do with furries.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

This is my fav song eva! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAJ_6ByEgeU


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Pansexual refers to being attracted to the person, not their biological or mental gender. Nothing to do with furries.


i know i was jus kiddin


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I know right~
> 
> btw are you straight? you seem straight




Not positive and don't quote me on this but I think he told me he was gay.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Pansexual refers to being attracted to the person, not their biological or mental gender. Nothing to do with furries.


You me and a blood donor next friday


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I know right~
> 
> btw are you straight? you seem straight



Nope, I is ghey. I'm masculine though; I'm no girly man


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> You me and a blood donor next friday


 
Your jugular, my rusty coke razor


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Nope, I is ghey. I'm masculine though; I'm no girly man


 i kinda like the girly lookin guys they is cute


----------



## Bando (Feb 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Your jugular, my rusty coke razor



Oh murr~


----------



## Dass (Feb 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Nope, I is ghey. I'm masculine though; I'm no girly man



I'm saddened by the fact that you felt it necessary to tack on that bit on the end.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 4, 2010)

Dass said:


> I'm saddened by the fact that you felt it necessary to tack on that bit on the end.


Same here. D:


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Your jugular, my rusty coke razor


sounds hot


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

Dass said:


> I'm saddened by the fact that you felt it necessary to tack on that bit on the end.



Please don't take offense, I only mention it because Scotty1700 was going on about being stereotypically gay (with the rainbow scarf and all that). 

Edit: That and I've had a few drinks so my "filter" isn't working as well as it should.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

So are we gunna yiff or not?

Also FUCK YOU STEAM DOWNTIME!


----------



## Bando (Feb 4, 2010)

Idk man, foreplay is dragging on forever


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> sounds hot


 Totally. I'm gonna drink the blood then do a line off your corpse with my girlfriend


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Nope, I is ghey. I'm masculine though; I'm no girly man


.... why does that make me excited?



Foxboy2009 said:


> i kinda like the girly lookin guys they is cute


I like guys who are dominating.... wait what's going on here!?!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 4, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Idk man, foreplay is dragging on forever


 
Foreplay is boring. "Hey hun, let's fuck" is good enough to get me going if my significant other says it


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> .... why does that make me excited?
> 
> I like guys who are dominating.... wait what's going on here!?!


 XD i like it eather way top or bottem o.o XD but i like the girly lookin guys more


----------



## Bando (Feb 4, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Foreplay is boring. "Hey hun, let's fuck" is good enough to get me going if my significant other says it



You and H&K think alike :V


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Idk man, foreplay is dragging on forever


Roflcopter!!!!


----------



## Dass (Feb 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Please don't take offense, I only mention it because Scotty1700 was going on about being stereotypically gay (with the rainbow scarf and all that).



Yeah... the stereotypes are exactly why I'm saddened.

It's nothing you did, it's just... I'm tired of people thinking gay and effeminate are interchangable terms.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> XD i like it eather way top or bottem o.o XD but i like the girly lookin guys more


well i like them so i can pretend they're not gay, and i turned them or they turn me RAHAHA

Hypothetically speaking of course


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Dass said:


> Yeah... the stereotypes are exactly why I'm saddened.
> 
> It's nothing you did, it's just... I'm tired of people thinking gay and effeminate are interchangable terms.




As am I even though I sorta brought up the whole thing =/ sorry guys.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

Dass said:


> Yeah... the stereotypes are exactly why I'm saddened.
> 
> It's nothing you did, it's just... I'm tired of people thinking gay and effeminate are interchangable terms.



I could rant about that for a good long while.....


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Roflcopter!!!!



dammit, you got me at the end.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> As am I even though I sorta brought up the whole thing =/ sorry guys.



Unfortunately, it is what it is. Just keep it in mind for next time.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> dammit, you got me at the end.


I forgot that was there, i swear.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> FUCK YOU STEAM DOWNTIME!


Sirsly. I wanted to IM you saying how murry your new avatar is (<3333), but I can't.

D:


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I forgot that was there, i swear.



Tisk tisk, swearing is bad


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Unfortunately, it is what it is. Just keep it in mind for next time.


God you queers are so sensitive.  
RAINBOW!!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Sirsly. I wanted to IM you saying how murry your new avatar is (<3333), but I can't.
> 
> D:


I was playing TF2 and bullshiting with my IRL friends but NOOOOOOOOO! 

FUCK YOU STEAM!


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> God you queers are so sensitive.
> RAINBOW!!


I love when people refer to a person as "you *people*". Great stuff.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> God you queers are so sensitive.
> RAINBOW!!



It must be the booze, but that last bit made me LOL!


----------



## Bando (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I was playing TF2 and bullshiting with my IRL friends but NOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> FUCK YOU STEAM!



Your ISP is babies! All babies! :3


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I was playing TF2 and bullshiting with my IRL friends but NOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> FUCK YOU STEAM!


You didn't want to play TF2 with me... :sad:


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You didn't want to play TF2 with me... :sad:


That was earlier. =(


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> God you queers are so sensitive.
> RAINBOW!!



Well change perspectives for a second. People are protesting the fact that gays/lesbians shouldnt be able to marry each other. I think they should be able to because no matter what kind of government is run, it should not be based of the Bible or any part of religion for that matter as it singles out other religious groups and everyone knows that the world will implode on itself if all the bullshit from the government AND the church combined...

If they're happy with it and its not hurting you then dont fuck with it..i mean really, its just that easy..
and my quote squeezes in there a bit as well.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well change perspectives for a second. People are protesting the fact that gays/lesbians shouldnt be able to marry each other. I think they should be able to because no matter what kind of government is run, it should not be based of the Bible or any part of religion for that matter as it singles out other religious groups and everyone knows that the world will implode on itself if all the bullshit from the government AND the church combined...
> 
> If they're happy with it and its not hurting you then dont fuck with it..i mean really, its just that easy..



It discriminates against a group of people, period. I hope the courts do the right thing.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> It must be the booze, but that last bit made me LOL!


I so glad i could make you laugh


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> It discriminates against a group of people, period. I hope the courts do the right thing.



I know, off the top of my head I can't think of anything that pisses me off more than gay protesters (no, not protesters that happen to be gay, protesters that are protesting about gays).


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well change perspectives for a second. People are protesting the fact that gays/lesbians shouldnt be able to marry each other. I think they should be able to because no matter what kind of government is run, it should not be based of the Bible or any part of religion for that matter as it singles out other religious groups and everyone knows that the world will implode on itself if all the bullshit from the government AND the church combined...
> 
> If they're happy with it and its not hurting you then dont fuck with it..i mean really, its just that easy..
> and my quote squeezes in there a bit as well.


  YES!! exactly how i feel... people shoud be with the people they love


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> YES!! exactly how i feel... people shoud be with the people they love



Two great minds ^^
not to pester you but did you send that email yet? I wanna make sure the parents don't go browsing whenever I happen to receive it so I wanna know when to expect it. Again, no hurry though Just wondering.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> It discriminates against a group of people, period. I hope the courts do the right thing.


Correct me if i'm wrong

In Rome and Greece homosexuality was widely accepted but same sex marriage didn't exist.  I feel like the classical definition rather than the biblical definition of marriage is what prevents gay marriage from being legal in many places.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I know, off the top of my head I can't think of anything that pisses me off more than gay protesters (no, not protesters that happen to be gay, protesters that are protesting about gays).


If people have the right to love, they have the right to hate.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong
> 
> In Rome and Greece homosexuality was widely accepted but same sex marriage didn't exist. I feel like the classical definition rather than the biblical definition of marriage is what prevents gay marriage from being legal in many places.


 hmm ... u could be right


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I know, off the top of my head I can't think of anything that pisses me off more than gay protesters (no, not protesters that happen to be gay, protesters that are protesting about gays).



I am amazed, everyday, that people can be so intolerant.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong
> 
> In Rome and Greece homosexuality was widely accepted but same sex marriage didn't exist.  I feel like the classical definition rather than the biblical definition of marriage is what prevents gay marriage from being legal in many places.



Here's the thing though; The current marriage laws are based off of the biblical definition.

Edit: sorry for the double post


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> If people have the right to love, they have the right to hate.



Ok, you're comparing love which comes naturally to hate which doesn't come without cause. What causes them to hate gays? They never did anything wrong....

Hell what if I told you you couldn't marry your wife because it was against the bible and against nature's basic rules? Well you would damn well protest if you truly loved her and anyone who thinks that is wrong is clearly fucked up in the head.Who wouldn't want someone to unite with their true love?


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Here's the thing though; The current marriage laws are based off of the biblical definition.


 Yeah and its stupid... very stupid ...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> Yeah and its stupid... very stupid ...



That's why I said government shouldn't be influenced by religion....


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 4, 2010)

What's going on here?


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> What's going on here?


 YOUR FACE!!!!! jk lol


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> That's why I said government shouldn't be influenced by religion....


yeah...


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Here's the thing though; The current marriage laws are based off of the biblical definition.
> 
> Edit: sorry for the double post


And the biblical definition is based of the classical definition.  Rome came before jesus

Now there has to be a way to give gay couples the same privileges as straight couples without voilating the common populace's precious precious semantics.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ok, you're comparing love which comes naturally to hate which doesn't come without cause. What causes them to hate gays? They never did anything wrong....
> 
> Hell what if I told you you couldn't marry your wife because it was against the bible and against nature's basic rules? Well you would damn well protest if you truly loved her and anyone who thinks that is wrong is clearly fucked up in the head.Who wouldn't want someone to unite with their true love?


You don't need to preach to me. People have every right to express their views, no matter what they are. People still protest bi-racial marriages in the south. Freedom of Speech.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> And the biblical definition is based of the classical definition. Rome came before jesus
> 
> Now there has to be a way to give gay couples the same privileges as straight couples without voilating the common populace's precious precious semantics.


 maybe


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> What's going on here?


I'm pretending to be gay so i can get someone ,anyone to love me.   

Oh and were talking about gay marriage, go figure.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You don't need to preach to me. People have every right to express their views, no matter what they are. People still protest bi-racial marriages in the south. Freedom of Speech.


 yes people that hate gays is just wat they do... they have a right to.. even tho i dont see why they would hate gays


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> And the biblical definition is based of the classical definition.  Rome came before jesus
> 
> Now there has to be a way to give gay couples the same privileges as straight couples without voilating the common populace's precious precious semantics.



It doesn't so much matter what it's called. Whether it's called marriage or civil union. What matters is whether or not it's recognized in all 50 states.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I'm pretending to be gay so i can get someone ,anyone to love me.
> 
> Oh and were talking about gay marriage, go figure.


 OHHH ur gay !!! im in love wit u o.o .... jay kay XD


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You don't need to preach to me. People have every right to express their views, no matter what they are. People still protest bi-racial marriages in the south. Freedom of Speech.



I know, I'm not trying to flame ya here but its just a hard topic for me to talk about. Sure people got the freedom of speech but I mean it's just not justified...


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> OHHH ur gay !!! im in love wit u o.o .... jay kay XD


Not cool bro


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Not cool bro


 i_ sowwy *looks down*_


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

Lets go back to the foreplay meow


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Lets go back to the foreplay meow


 OH SMEXY!!!


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

HEll yeah!!


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> OH SMEXY!!!


mexy?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Well It's about that time again, adios ladies and gents, felines and foxes, dogs and divas.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> mexy?


 yesh smexy... fine sexy XD


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> yesh smexy... fine sexy XD


um okay? 

You sir are meowderfull


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> um okay?
> 
> You sir are meowderfull


 lolz thank u


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> lolz thank u


Now he's a personal question, do you prefer to take or deliver?

for the sake of this topic, you are wearing a fursuit.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Now he's a personal question, do you prefer to take or deliver?
> 
> for the sake of this topic, you are wearing a fursuit.


 i like both ways dont matter to me and.... no i dont have a fursuit v.v i want one really bad


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Now he's a personal question, do you prefer to take or deliver?
> 
> for the sake of this topic, you are wearing a fursuit.



I'd rather see him without the fursuit thank you very much; that just adds a layer of creepy to the whole ordeal


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I'd rather see him without the fursuit thank you very much; that just adds a layer of creepy to the whole ordeal


 lol


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> i like both ways dont matter to me and.... no i dont have a fursuit v.v i want one really bad


i see, although i'm completly straight , for some reason i see myself receiving for some reason.

I know i want a fur suit like i want another hit of cocaine!


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> i see, although i'm completly straight , for some reason i see myself receiving for some reason.
> 
> I know i want a fur suit like i want another hit of cocaine!


 u do cocaine???? thats bad.... lol


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> i see, although i'm completly straight , for some reason i see myself receiving for some reason.
> 
> I know i want a fur suit like i want another hit of cocaine!



I) if your straight you should be giving not receiving

2) You should do lines off of a fursuiters ass


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I) if your straight you should be giving not receiving
> 
> 2) You should do lines off of a fursuiters ass


(1)hmm you have a point there. 

2)... okay i don't do cocaine


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> (1)hmm you have a point there.
> 
> 2)... okay i don't do cocaine


 ok good... wait ur straight... but i wanna know would u ever have sex with a guy? and do u like furries or people more?


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I know i want a fur suit like i want another hit of cocaine!


I think this topic has officially been derailed.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> (1)hmm you have a point there.
> 
> 2)... okay i don't do cocaine



Actually the giving or receiving thing would probably depend on the activity you choose to do 

I figured you didn't do coke but you never know around here....


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Actually the giving or receiving thing would probably depend on the activity you choose to do
> 
> I figured you didn't do coke but you never know around here....


 yeah...


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> ok good... wait ur straight... but i wanna know would u ever have sex with a guy? and do u like furries or people more?


Well i can have sex with furies all i want cause they're not real people. JK 

i want to have a wife and kids one day, but i want to "experiment" NOW, or next year at college.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Well i can have sex with furies all i want cause they're not real people. JK
> 
> i want to have a wife and kids one day, but i want to "experiment" NOW, or next year at college.


 oh ok i c wat u mean...


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

yeah fursuiters and all


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> yeah fursuiters and all


 sexy lol


----------



## footfoe (Feb 4, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> sexy lol


You are deeply confusing to me


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 4, 2010)

footfoe said:


> You are deeply confusing to me


 good... XD


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> good... XD


<3


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> <3


 ^_^


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> YOUR FACE!!!!! jk lol


 
Better be joking. I have a very pretty face.



footfoe said:


> I'm pretending to be gay so i can get someone ,anyone to love me.
> 
> Oh and were talking about gay marriage, go figure.


 
Yeah, them gays should not get married. Fucking queers.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> ^_^


^/)\-/(\^


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Yeah, them gays should not get married. Fucking queers.


 Ummm u better be kidding about that...


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> Ummm u better be kidding about that...


Ignore him


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Ignore him


 i is ^^


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't see a huge difference between that and other forms of roleplay / dressup during sex. Like no ones fantasized about doin catwoman. Sure that's latex but shutup. Bitch.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Alright i've hit my limit.  I can't handle any more gay, so i gotta go.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> ^/)\-/(\^



what is that supposed to be? a vagina?


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> I don't see a huge difference between that and other forms of roleplay / dressup during sex. Like no ones fantasized about doin catwoman. Sure that's latex but shutup. Bitch.


 i wanna do catwoman!!!! SHE IS HAWT!!!! jk lol


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> i wanna do catwoman!!!! SHE IS HAWT!!!! jk lol


:< Are you 12?


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> :< Are you 12?


 Yeah... so what? no im 16


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Alright i've hit my limit. I can't handle any more gay, so i gotta go.


 aww..... ok fine bye bye


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> Yeah... so what? no im 16


Okay.





... Is there a bus of you people?


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Alright i've hit my limit.  I can't handle any more gay, so i gotta go.



Oh come on, you had a hand in this


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep an i drive it o.o lol idk...


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> Ummm u better be kidding about that...


 
Does my golden eyes look like I'm kidding?


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> Yep an i drive it o.o lol idk...


Did you bring enough for the whole class?


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Does my golden eyes look like I'm kidding?


 yes...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

What.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 5, 2010)

I thought when I signed up to this forum it said you have to be 18 to join... I guess I misread.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> yes...


 
Awesome =D


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

Everytime I go on this thread and see the gay yiff talk I have an urge to post my favorite pictures of boobs. but I feel like I could get banned for showing porn


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Everytime I go on this thread and see the gay yiff talk I have an urge to post my favorite pictures of boobs. but I feel like I could get banned for showing porn


I'm not even into females and I want to do that. TOO MUCH SAUSAGE.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

^shall we?


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Awesome =D



XD


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> but I feel like I could get banned for showing porn


Why would you? D: Everyone else does it.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Why would you? D: Everyone else does it.



Yeah true


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> Yeah true


Sirsly, apparently Scotty1700 posted his pr0n collection earlier today. lol :B


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Why would you? D: Everyone else does it.




Keep the forums "Work Safe" - PG-13 is used to describe this but nudity, overly graphic for example is a no. This requirement includes stories, avatars, and signatures. As a rule of thumb, if you (either you personally or normal users) would not want your mother or a child seeing or reading something, it's PG-13 at minimum.
Links may contain mature/adult material, but must be labeled with NSFW or some other appropriate label. This is in exception to the PG-13 rule above.
Thas why?

You can link, but no posting pictures.
It's still against the law for minors to see that stuff you know.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Sirsly, apparently Scotty1700 posted his pr0n collection earlier today. lol :B



I think he only posted a link to it.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Keep the forums "Work Safe" - PG-13 is used to describe this but nudity, overly graphic for example is a no. This requirement includes stories, avatars, and signatures. As a rule of thumb, if you (either you personally or normal users) would not want your mother or a child seeing or reading something, it's PG-13 at minimum.
> Links may contain mature/adult material, but must be labeled with NSFW or some other appropriate label. This is in exception to the PG-13 rule above.
> Thas why?
> 
> ...



Oh... Ok


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 5, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Keep the forums "Work Safe" - PG-13 is used to describe this but nudity, overly graphic for example is a no. This requirement includes stories, avatars, and signatures. As a rule of thumb, if you (either you personally or normal users) would not want your mother or a child seeing or reading something, it's PG-13 at minimum.
> Links may contain mature/adult material, but must be labeled with NSFW or some other appropriate label. This is in exception to the PG-13 rule above.
> Thas why?
> 
> ...


Ah okay. So I can post smut, as long as it's linked and labeled.

Gotcha.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 5, 2010)

Yup yup.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I think he only posted a link to it.



I liked it.. Lol I gave him some too


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 5, 2010)

Because, we all know that kids under 18 have no idea how to click a link. :V


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Why would you? D: Everyone else does it.


 

Actually you can. And few of us are wondering why the mods have been ignoring this thread.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 5, 2010)

when really the question of the topic should be...

why dont all furries have sex in fursuits? isnt that what defines the fandom?


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Because, we all know that kids under 18 have no idea how to click a link. :V


I don't get it either.. but meh. I'm an adult so I wont complain. 

I blame the parents. Looool.


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 5, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Keep the forums "Work Safe" - PG-13 is used to describe this but nudity, overly graphic for example is a no. This requirement includes stories, avatars, and signatures. As a rule of thumb, if you (either you personally or normal users) would not want your mother or a child seeing or reading something, it's PG-13 at minimum.
> Links may contain mature/adult material, but must be labeled with NSFW or some other appropriate label. This is in exception to the PG-13 rule above.
> Thas why?
> 
> ...


Too much talking. Not enough boob showing.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Actually you can. And few of us are wondering why the mods have been ignoring this thread.



Yeah haha


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 5, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Too much talking. Not enough boob showing.




What? Don't look at me. :<


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

damnit. I can only find one pic and I don't feel like uploading it to photobucket


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> damnit. I can only find one pic and I don't feel like uploading it to photobucket



Wait, you can only find one pic of boobs on the internet?


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> damnit. I can only find one pic and I don't feel like uploading it to photobucket



U should tho


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Wait, you can only find one pic of boobs on the internet?


Iunno what 'other' means as a gender but I think they're referring to their own.. Unless the internet 'sploded.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> why dont all furries have sex in fursuits?


It's the question that drives us. It's the question that brought you here. You know the question, just as I did.

 The answer is out there, and it's looking for you, and it will find you if you want it to.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Wait, you can only find one pic of boobs on the internet?


 

no, no. one shot I LIKE. I'm a weirdo about my titpics. I like artistic value, good lighting, or a cute theme.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It's the question that drives us. It's the question that brought you here. You know the question, just as I did.
> 
> The answer is out there, and it's looking for you, and it will find you if you want it to.



The matrix was awesome


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> no, no. one shot I LIKE. I'm a weirdo about my titpics. I like artistic value, good lighting, or a cute theme.



Good luck finding artistic value on the internet


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> The matrix was awesome


I'm happy someone picked up on that.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 5, 2010)

Titpix have to have a theme now?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 5, 2010)

THIS IS RELEVANT:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3302513


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> no, no. one shot I LIKE. I'm a weirdo about my titpics. I like artistic value, good lighting, or a cute theme.



Lol post it


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

NSFW

http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb316/XxKylieWasHerexX/piercingssexy.jpg
http://cinefantastiqueonline.com/wp-content/uploads/zpagemermaidolivia.jpg

pretty :3


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> Lol post it


You're not even old enough to look at boobs.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Titpix have to have a theme now?


 
they don't HAVE to, I just enjoy them more.



ScrubWolf said:


> Good luck finding artistic value on the internet


 
I did. Her name is bettie page


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> they don't HAVE to, I just enjoy them more.
> 
> 
> 
> I did. Her name is bettie page



I think you'll like my link

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3302513


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I think you'll like my link
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3302513



I Lol'd



KylieIsACannibal said:


> they don't HAVE to, I just enjoy them more.
> 
> 
> 
> I did. Her name is bettie page



Fair enough, I'll give you that the second one did have artistic value.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I think you'll like my link
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3302513


 
It won't allow me to view the image


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You're not even old enough to look at boobs.



So wat


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I Lol'd




my work here is done.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> It won't allow me to view the image


----------



## Bando (Feb 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> my work here is done.



I lol'd at the picture and this :3


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> my work here is done.



XD nice


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

v_v -dies a little inside-


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> So wat


You should be reading a book and drinking a glass of milk.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> v_v -dies a little inside-



*hands you knife*
well... you know you dont have to wait through all this.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *hands you knife*
> well... you know you dont have to wait through all this.


 

....-adds knife to collection- thanks


----------



## Bando (Feb 5, 2010)

God stop being so damn funny! Making my headache worse :V


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> God stop being so damn funny! Making my headache worse :V



Drink more booze, that'll make it go away.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 5, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> God stop being so damn funny! Making my headache worse :V



SHUT UP.
you are making it unfunny.
stop being so unfunny.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You should be reading a book and drinking a glass of milk.


 XD a porno book o.o jk


----------



## twelvestring (Feb 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> NSFW
> 
> http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb316/XxKylieWasHerexX/piercingssexy.jpg
> http://cinefantastiqueonline.com/wp-content/uploads/zpagemermaidolivia.jpg
> ...


I see the shading but what's the theme?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Drink more booze, that'll make it go away.



D: not really. I'm not really scared of beer.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> I see the shading but what's the theme?


 the theme is sexy. duh.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> XD a porno book o.o jk



a porno book and a big glass of white liquid. mmmm....


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> a porno book and a big glass of white liquid. mmmm....


 i would drink that white stuff right up! o.o XD


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 5, 2010)

I was surfing Xtube one time and came across fursuit sex. D: It makes wonder if that person is here right now.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> i would drink that white stuff right up! o.o XD


Lol.. and then there was banned.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 5, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I was surfing Xtube one time and came across fursuit sex. D: It makes wonder if that person is here right now.


or we scared them off long time ago


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I was surfing Xtube one time and came across fursuit sex. D: It makes wonder if that person is here right now.



It amazes me that there are a couple of suiters on there that use the same suit in thier videos that they take to cons. I don't get it.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> It amazes me that there are a couple of suiters on there that use the same suit in thier videos that they take to cons. I don't get it.


They have really good cleaners, or they have really bad morals?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 5, 2010)

I will never own a fursuit. Therefore I will never have sex in one.


----------



## Bando (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> It amazes me that there are a couple of suiters on there that use the same suit in thier videos that they take to cons. I don't get it.



Now I never want to get hugged by a suiter...

Life dreams: -1 Furries: 3247


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Now I never want to get hugged by a suiter...
> 
> Life dreams: -1 Furries: 3247



Just don't get a hug from Balto_Woof and I think you'll be ok. I don't remember the other one's name though.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 5, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Now I never want to get hugged by a suiter...
> 
> Life dreams: -1 Furries: 3247


just look for Trp or Zeke they might hug you


but stay away from FUCKING BALTO_WOOF


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> It amazes me that there are a couple of suiters on there that use the same suit in thier videos that they take to cons. I don't get it.


 
Because they're whores. They want to be asked to get fucked when they go to AC.

Who's Balto_Woof? Is he that guy who spread HIV to those fursuiters?


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> just look for Trp or Zeke they might hug you
> 
> 
> but stay away from FUCKING BALTO_WOOF



and Ahote too. That was the other one.


----------



## Bando (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Just don't get a hug from Balto_Woof and I think you'll be ok. I don't remember the other one's name though.



I shall keep Oxiclean in my pockets to cleanse the evil sex demons out of sketchy suiters :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> It amazes me that there are a couple of suiters on there that use the same suit in thier videos that they take to cons. I don't get it.


Some suiters don't care. There are videos on YouTube of fursuit sex!


----------



## Bando (Feb 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Some suiters don't care. There are videos on YouTube of fursuit sex!



*facepalm*

I'd totally hug non-creepy people like Trp or Beastcub. They're cool and their suits are the ahit :3


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Some suiters don't care. There are videos on YouTube of fursuit sex!


Link please


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Link please


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwVgiPgUv2Q

I posted this the other day.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Link please



Just go to xtube and search for "fursuit"


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Link please


 yeah i wanna see XD


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

My mind has just been blown.  Are there any east coast Cons?


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> My mind has just been blown. Are there any east coast Cons?


 idk... are there any in washington state?


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> idk... are there any in washington state?


Isn't Athrocon in california? tsnot THAT far.

Is it bad that i thought that was cool?


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Isn't Athrocon in california? tsnot THAT far.


 yeah but i dont wanna drive to cali for one


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> My mind has just been blown.  Are there any east coast Cons?



http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Template:Upcoming_events


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

This is not ggood!  I joined this site as a joke, and now i'm actually getting into this stuff.  Really into this stuff. 

Oh FSM, why did this happen!?


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> This is not ggood!  I joined this site as a joke, and now i'm actually getting into this stuff.  Really into this stuff.
> 
> Oh FSM, why did this happen!?



Once furry gets into your bloodstream your done. Game over man. Your a furry.


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What.



(Completely and utterly unrelated post) It really sucks that the 'creepy furries' topic got closed. I was tryin' to get in contact with you there.

The Point:
1: I'm not a pedo, and I don't stalk peeps. I try to grab someones attention so I can conversate with them about something we can both agree on.
2. I'm up for some non_violent voreplay of immense potential. Why you? Because I think you like oral.
Would you like to be swallowed upon in any fashion that suits your immediate needs? (Note: has a massive gullet that is contracting' for you at the moment).
You desire it, I give it. No stipulations.

Just wanna find someone who needs some hot, sloppy tongue love, or some clenchy throated or friendly, and playful gullet love.
I 'swallow' here.
I want to guzzle you until you decide it's enough.

Edit: I wanna softvore as many people who desire it as possible.
I might just be the nicest vore (soft) lover on FAF.
Would love to get a flood of PMs about this.

PS: No flames, please.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Once furry gets into your bloodstream your done. Game over man. Your a furry.


 your very right.. hey any one know where i could get a fursuit


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> your very right.. hey any one know where i could get a fursuit



http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=42331 This is not an all inclusive list. Google is your friend


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Once furry gets into your bloodstream your done. Game over man. Your a furry.


NOOO! i was warned, i thought it was just a joke.  

Dark lord damn you encyclopedia dramatica, you got me into Furry.  i don't need another nerdy hobby!


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=42331 This is not an all inclusive list. Google is your friend


 haha thanx


----------



## Bando (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> NOOO! i was warned, i thought it was just a joke.
> 
> Dark lord damn you encyclopedia dramatica, you got me into Furry.  i don't need another nerdy hobby!



Hey at least teh pronz didn't suck you in 

anyways, isn't Anthrocon in Pennsylvania? I know Califur is around here, but anthrocon? Idk.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

No you're right anthrocon is in pennslavania.  I might go to that.

What's teh pronz?


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Where do u think the closest antrocon or any furry convention is to burlington washington


----------



## Bando (Feb 5, 2010)

I want to go to Califur since it's so close to me, but it's going to be hard to go. Stupid parental permission and not being able to drive


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

RainFurrest is in washington state.  Starts in late september


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> Where do u think the closest antrocon or any furry convention is to burlington washington



Rainfurrest is in WA http://www.rainfurrest.org/


----------



## Bando (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> What's teh pronz?


*facepalm* what the Internet is for.

I have no idea where furcons are up in Washington, go look at the conventioneering threads.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I want to go to Califur since it's so close to me, but it's going to be hard to go. Stupid parental permission and not being able to drive


Lol i'll be 18 soon and i'll get a car (if i go to the college my dad wants me to) and i'll go to conventions and do gay stuff just to spite him AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Rainfurrest is in WA http://www.rainfurrest.org/


 wow u is good at this XD


----------



## Bando (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Lol i'll be 18 soon and i'll get a car (if i go to the college my dad wants me to) and i'll go to conventions and kill people



Lucky bastard. I still have my permit.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> wow u is good at this XD



I've been looking at which cons I can attend this year; I've been doing some research


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I've been looking at which cons I can attend this year; I've been doing some research


 oh ok kool.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Lucky bastard. I still have my permit.


i get my permit tomorrow and my license in 6 months


----------



## Bando (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> i get my permit tomorrow and my license in 6 months



Getting liscence hopefully in June.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Getting liscence hopefully in June.


 haha july 1st for me


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Getting liscence hopefully in June.


Have had my liscence for year and a half AND *I'm getting a fucking mustang in june *


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

http://whatgroup.webs.com/freechat.htm hey im getting annoyed with having to refresh the page over and over u guys should go here for a chat thing i made


----------



## Bando (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Have had my liscence for year and a half AND *I'm getting a fucking mustang in june *



Wow, sweet car. I has a Mazda:3


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

http://www.rainfurrest.org/index.php


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Isn't Athrocon in california? tsnot THAT far.
> 
> Is it bad that i thought that was cool?


Um... Anthrocon is held in Pittsburgh every year.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Um... Anthrocon is held in Pittsburgh every year.




Yup, Like I ranted before It's less than an hour from where I live and I won't be able to go 
Although i will be going to school there after I graduate so I could skip town whenever and go to it


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yup, Like I ranted before It's less than an hour from where I live and I won't be able to go
> Although i will be going to school there after I graduate so I could skip town whenever and go to it


 lucky... hey u should join my furry site... i got a few people but i need more...


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah people do it but it's gross *throw up*


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> Yeah people do it but it's gross *throw up*


No it's awesome


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> No it's awesome



Yeah who wouldn't like it??? Lol


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> Yeah who wouldn't like it??? Lol


I know right.

My dream of becoming the father mine never was, has been replaced with a new dream, to have sex in a fur suit.


----------



## Jax (Feb 5, 2010)

I have come to the conclusion that people who do not own fursuits never have sex!


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Jax said:


> I have come to the conclusion that people who do not own fursuits never have sex!



It seems that way sometimes, doesn't it?


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I know right.
> 
> My dream of becoming the father mine never was, has been replaced with a new dream, to have sex in a fur suit.



Yay tell me when u get one and I will be right over XD


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> Yay tell me when u get one and I will be right over XD



I haven't read all 29 pages of this thread, but here you go: http://www.nobleproductions.org/ NSFW "enjoy"


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> Yay tell me when u get one and I will be right over XD


That's a promise.  

yes, i expect you to drive cross country


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> That's a promise.
> 
> yes, i expect you to drive cross country


I will just for u *winks*


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I haven't read all 29 pages of this thread, but here you go: http://www.nobleproductions.org/ NSFW "enjoy"



XD I love the adult section.. Jk


----------



## Seriman (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow. A topic that switched to sex, and H&K has nothing to do with it! That's really odd...


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> XD I love the adult section.. Jk



That is some bizarre shit.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> That is some bizarre shit.



Olly shit I just looked at it and wow... XD


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> Olly shit I just looked at it and wow... XD



You guys just HAD to post the link and entice me into looking at it :roll:

I think using the sheath for its actual use is a bit beyond me but would totally digg one if it was just for looks


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Wait, can your dick go through the fursuit's dick?  Is that how it works.  No fucking way.  

i don't know how i feel about that. You can't walk around like that.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> I will just for u *winks*


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Wait, can your dick go through the fursuit's dick?  Is that how it works.  No fucking way.
> 
> i don't know how i feel about that. You can't walk around like that.



You've never seen a fursuiter wearing  shorts?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Wait, can your dick go through the fursuit's dick?  Is that how it works.  No fucking way.
> 
> i don't know how i feel about that. You can't walk around like that.




Well duh, Its for home ^^ But if I were to get one I would keep it in me pants and just walk around and see what reactions I get (I mean walk at a con and see, not general public geez)


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> You've never seen a fursuiter wearing  shorts?


OMG!  AAAAHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You guys just HAD to post the link and entice me into looking at it :roll:
> 
> I think using the sheath for its actual use is a bit beyond me but would totally digg one if it was just for looks



Lol


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well duh, Its for home ^^ But if I were to get one I would keep it in me pants and just walk around and see what reactions I get (I mean walk at a con and see, not general public geez)



Haha


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

"*Full suits - $1650 - $2300"

LoL start saving!
*


----------



## Seriman (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> "*Full suits - $1650 - $2300"
> 
> LoL start saving!
> *


Already started... Like a month ago...


----------



## Bloopy (Feb 5, 2010)

Funny how all those guys are European (uncut dicks and euros all over that one husky's butthole.)


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Already started... Like a month ago...


I don't have a job!


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> Funny how all those guys are European (uncut dicks and euros all over that one husky's butthole.)



It's a Canadian company


----------



## Seriman (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I don't have a job!


Me either... I'm a High School freshmen... I just put in my spare change...


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I don't have a job!



Hey I need one too... I'm on my iPod and it's hard to post on here.. I'm fixing my comp cuz it got a virus today... Almost done tho


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh god the adult section is creepy as hell


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Me either... I'm a High School freshmen... I just put in my spare change...



I'm a sofmore  lol


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

Wewt, I rule ova all you bitchez! I are a senior!

Lol jk, I'm not a dictator of the forums....lol DICKtator


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wewt, I rule ova all you bitchez! I are a senior!
> 
> Lol jk, I'm not a dictator of the forums....lol DICKtator


 XD


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Me either... I'm a High School freshmen... I just put in my spare change...


FRESHMEN BEDTIME bum bum bumbumbum 
FRESHMEN BEDTIME bum bum bumbumbum 
FRESHMEN BEDTIME bum bum bumbumbum 
FRESHMEN BEDTIME bum bum bumbumbum 
FRESHMEN BEDTIME bum bum bumbumbum 
FRESHMEN BEDTIME bum bum bumbumbum


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wewt, I rule ova all you bitchez! I are a senior!
> 
> Lol jk, I'm not a dictator of the forums....lol DICKtator



*facepaw*


----------



## Seriman (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wewt, I rule ova all you bitchez! I are a senior!
> 
> Lol jk, I'm not a dictator of the forums....lol DICKtator


No, Scotty. Dicks cannot be tator-totts.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

Seriman said:


> No, Scotty. Dicks cannot be tator-totts.



But I sure eat em like they are 

Haha I'm such a dirty whore. I think this is why Kylie hates me but you guys just set me up and I can't refuse.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> But I sure eat em like they are
> 
> Haha I'm such a dirty whore. I think this is why Kylie hates me but you guys just set me up and I can't refuse.


 u can eat mine o.o XD


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> u can eat mine o.o XD


oh the betrayal!!


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> oh the betrayal!!


 i was jking ur the only one that can o.o XDD


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> oh the betrayal!!



We could always have a 3 way, no man left behind!

Wow, I just got really hot there for a sec 8)


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> We could always have a 3 way, no man left behind!
> 
> Wow, I just got really hot there for a sec 8)



There's four of us


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> There's four of us


 YAY!!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> There's four of us



The more the merrier 



Foxboy2009 said:


> YAY!!!



Did you just change avas to a colored one or was I just temporarily colorblind until now?


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> We could always have a 3 way, no man left behind!
> 
> Wow, I just got really hot there for a sec 8)


I don't know, sounds kind of gay...



ScrubWolf said:


> There's four of us


Oh now it's okay.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> The more the merrier
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just change avas to a colored one or was I just temporarily colorblind until now?


 u was color blind... lol no i changed it


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I don't know, sounds kind of gay...
> 
> Oh now it's okay.



Why because the only actual gay guy is participating?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> u was color blind... lol no i changed it



I likez it.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> The more the merrier
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just change avas to a colored one or was I just temporarily colorblind until now?


 hey thanx for joining my site


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Why because the only actual gay guy is participating?



HAH! Hadn't thought of that but god now I almost want it.....I'm such a sex fiend :twisted:


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Why because the only actual gay guy is participating?


 no cuz 3 is an odd numba XD


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> HAH! Hadn't thought of that but god now I almost want it.....I'm such a sex fiend :twisted:


me too XD


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Why because the only actual gay guy is participating?


No just a 3 sum with all guys is gay,  a four sum is just awesome regardless of who is participating

You gotta find the loopholes.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> no cuz 3 is an odd numba XD



There's a lot you can do with an odd number 



footfoe said:


> No just a 3 sum with all guys is gay,  a four sum is just awesome regardless of who is participating
> 
> You gotta find the loopholes.



I like the cut of your jib sir.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

what jib?

Yeah I'm straight like a bendy straw


----------



## Dass (Feb 5, 2010)

.....

You STILL haven't had sex in this thread yet?

How?


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Dass said:


> .....
> 
> You STILL haven't had sex in this thread yet?
> 
> How?


gtfo


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> what jib?
> 
> Yeah I'm straight like a bendy straw



Lol! 

It's an expression, basically I said I like how you're thinking


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Best thread ever

Lets just start RPing


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Best thread ever
> 
> Lets just start RPing



That's a sure fire way to get the thread locked


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> That's a sure fire way to get the thread locked


*growl*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

Loling @ how you're straight like a bendy straw!

That's hysterical!


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Loling @ how you're straight like a bendy straw!
> 
> That's hysterical!


*purs*  what it's true


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> *purs*  what it's true



Same here, I'm straight for the most part but once people get hot and thirsty I tend to bend the other way and let them suck me dry


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Same here, I'm straight for the most part but once people get hot and thirsty I tend to bend the other way and let them suck me dry



It's only gay if balls touch you know


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Same here, I'm straight for the most part but once people get hot and thirsty I tend to bend the other way and let them suck me dry


ROFLCOPTER!!


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> It's only gay if balls touch you know


 oh ball will be touching... XD


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> It's only gay if balls touch you know


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


>



Your tempting me fox.....


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> oh ball will be touching... XD


I'll put tape on some duct tape on them, problem solved


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I'll put tape on some duct tape on them, problem solved



Let me just say, even if your clean shaven, ow.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I'll put tape on some duct tape on them, problem solved


 aww v.v XD


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

I lol'd so fucking hard @ the owl


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I lol'd so fucking hard


 XD me too


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Your tempting me fox.....



Orly? The offer still stands 



ScrubWolf said:


> Let me just say, even if your clean shaven, ow.




Ive tried it, bad idea.....Nah jk.

Holy FUCK I'm an idiot! I just now realized that there's a multiquote button.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Your tempting me fox.....


 yes he is


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Orly? The offer still stands


 I WANNA JOIN!!! XD


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Orly? The offer still stands
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Foxboy2009 said:


> I WANNA JOIN!!! XD



So who's getting spit roasted?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> yes he is





Foxboy2009 said:


> I WANNA JOIN!!! XD




Yay my first successful use of the multiquote button.

And hellz yea you can join.


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Feb 5, 2010)

Well it's kinda ridiculous to deny that fursuit sex does not happen. I think what most furries are trying to get at is that it is not enitely reflective the community as a whole. Or at least that's the way I put it when people ask.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

IMMA RAPE ALL OF YOU!!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll gladly take the spitroasting...it seems really hawt (at least how I think it would go...)


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'll gladly take the spitroasting...it seems really hawt (at least how I think it would go...)


 XD


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'll gladly take the spitroasting...it seems really hawt (at least how I think it would go...)



I call dibs on tail then!


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yay my first successful use of the multiquote button.
> 
> And hellz yea you can join.


YAY!!!


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I call dibs on tail then!


Aww.... fine then : P XD


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

what


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> what


 imma rape u


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I call dibs on tail then!


Oh boy!


Foxboy2009 said:


> Aww.... fine then : P XD


You get oral this time 'round


Heckler & Koch said:


> what


We're acting gay, like usual....


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh boy!
> 
> You get oral this time 'round
> 
> We're acting gay, like usual....



Who's acting?


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> imma rape u


gang bang?


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> gang bang?



I like where this is going


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Who's acting?


RAHAHA

I really need to get off this site


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh boy!
> 
> You get oral this time 'round
> 
> We're acting gay, like usual....


 wow u really love the multi quote but ok i will get oral


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> imma rape u


Please don't rape me. I like my anal virginity.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Who's acting?



Well I interpreted the spit roast as me being in the middle with you behind me and me suckin him dry

Wait...how do I get off during this?


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Please don't rape me. I like my anal virginity.


raaaaa,  give it up already!!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> raaaaa,  give it up already!!


No thanks.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well I interpreted the spit roast as me being in the middle with you behind me and me suckin him dry
> 
> Wait...how do I get off during this?


Have you forgoten about me?


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Have you forgoten about me?


 no u join too o.o


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well I interpreted the spit roast as me being in the middle with you behind me and me suckin him dry
> 
> Wait...how do I get off during this?



I was just commenting that I'm not acting.

You derive pleasure from receiving. You're a fox remember?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Have you forgoten about me?



We could give each other oral after the other 2 are done


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I was just commenting that I'm not acting.
> 
> You derive pleasure from receiving. You're a fox remember?


Giving is always better than receiving you greedy fucks.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> We could give each other oral after the other 2 are done


 XD


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Giving is always better than receiving you greedy fucks.



I dunno about that one......receiving is pretty awesome too.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

OMFSM!!! That picture is perfect and so is your timing with it.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I dunno about that one......


 i like both o.o lol


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

Yup. I'm the only straight guy here. May I interrupt the homo-eroticism with VAGINAS AND BREASTS.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I dunno about that one......receiving is pretty awesome too.


I gotta say I'm all for receiving....




footfoe said:


> OMFSM!!! That picture is perfect and so is your timing with it.


I know, I'm the king of pics




Foxboy2009 said:


> i like both o.o lol



So do I 



Heckler & Koch said:


> Yup. I'm the only straight guy here. May I interrupt the homo-eroticism with VAGINAS AND BREASTS.




EWWW dicks or gtfo

/sarcasm


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yup. I'm the only straight guy here. May I interrupt the homo-eroticism with VAGINAS AND BREASTS.



Only if a musical is involved


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yup. I'm the only straight guy here. May I interrupt the homo-eroticism with VAGINAS AND BREASTS.


 YAY!!! XD I like both giving and reciving and i like chicks and dude.. I LIKE EVERY THING!!! XD


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> EWWW dicks or gtfo



So this is it? You've taken the plunge from bi-curious to flaming homo?


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yup. I'm the only straight guy here. May I interrupt the homo-eroticism with VAGINAS AND BREASTS.


No i'm straight too .


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> YAY!!! XD I like both giving and reciving and i like chicks and dude.. I LIKE EVERY THING!!! XD



Now who is going to fill in that void....I don't think anyone here qualifies....




Heckler & Koch said:


> So this is it? You've taken the plunge from bi-curious to flaming homo?




Nah, It's all just foul-play



footfoe said:


> No i'm straight too .




And I'm totally gonna bend YOUR straw buddy


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

Who wants to yiff me.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> No i'm straight too .


 mhmm... of corse u are


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

It will take WEEKS to undo the damage done to my sexuality today.  

I hope you queers are happy


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> mhmm... of corse u are


lol, shush no one knows


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Who wants to yiff me.



Are you giving or receiving?



footfoe said:


> It will take WEEKS to undo the damage done to my sexuality today.
> 
> I hope you queers are happy



Lol


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> lol, shush no one knows


 lol i know o.o


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Are you giving or receiving?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol



I donno, if you guys wanna yiff me tell me what you're gunna do to me.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

Well we could always bring this into an AIM chatroom if we can't handle it here.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I donno, if you guys wanna yiff me tell me what you're gunna do to me.


 imma fuck u hard core up the ass... i mean i would take u out to dinner then buy u flowers first....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well we could always bring this into an AIM chatroom if we can't handle it here.


start one.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well we could always bring this into an AIM chatroom if we can't handle it here.


lol, maybe


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> start one.



I will, 

<---Look at my new avatar <3333333


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> start one.


 i have a chat...
but u dont know where it is


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I will,
> 
> <---Look at my new avatar <3333333


Just want I wanted to look at on FAF. Man ass.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> imma fuck u hard core up the ass... i mean i would take u out to dinner then buy u flowers first....


Oh the Betrayal!!


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I will,
> 
> <---Look at my new avatar <3333333


make sure u put that on ur account on my site too


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Just want I wanted to look at on FAF. Man ass.



IDC, it's awesome :mrgreen:

What's your AIM name too guys, pm me if you want.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Oh the Betrayal!!


 lol i would never do that to him.. u i would tho o.o XD


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> lol i would never do that to him.. u i would tho o.o XD


Good, gotta keep my ass exist only...


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> lol i would never do that to him.. u i would tho o.o XD


<3


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Good, gotta keep my ass exist only...


 ... not after last night i drove my limo in with out any problem


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> <3


 <3<3<3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> ... not after last night i drove my limo in with out any problem


what


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> what


 uhhh... nothing


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> <3<3<3


That does it!! i'm saving up for a plane ticket!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> uhhh... nothing


You've never had sex with me in your life, you LIAR!


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> That does it!! i'm saving up for a plane ticket!


 yay!!!


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> IDC, it's awesome :mrgreen:
> 
> What's your AIM name too guys, pm me if you want.



Darn I don't have aim on this computer at the moment (it's not mine), I'll have to catch you guys next time


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You've never had sex with me in your life, you LIAR!


 hey u where sleeping!!! XD i know


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> That does it!! i'm saving up for a plane ticket!


You could always drive to my place and do me.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Darn I don't have aim on this computer at the moment (it's not mine), I'll have to catch you guys next time



AIM express, requires no downloading. Just your login stuff.

http://download.aim.com/client/express


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You could always drive to my place and do me.


I fell for that once, won't again


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I fell for that once, won't again


 lol


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I will,
> 
> <---Look at my new avatar <3333333



Nice avatar


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Nice avatar


 mine is better cuz i made it : P lo jk


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

Mine is the best because it's not gay :V


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Mine is the best because it's not gay :V



mmmm foxes


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> mmmm foxes


Why do you say it like that...


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why do you say it like that...


 cuz they is sexy


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes I am sexy thank you.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why do you say it like that...



foxes are hot


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes I am sexy thank you.


 most foxes are


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes, I am sexy we established this.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes, I am sexy we established this.


 so is i... with no pants on o.o


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> so is i... with no pants on o.o


What are you talking about I have pants on.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What are you talking about I have pants on.


 i dont


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> i dont


Oh.

Lovely.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh.
> 
> Lovely.



Are you surprised? I know I'm not.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Are you surprised? I know I'm not.


 XD


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Are you surprised? I know I'm not.


well, I don't know him, so yes I am.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> well, I don't know him, so yes I am.



Just read some of his posts, his pants had to be off hours ago


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> well, I don't know him, so yes I am.


 oh i never have pants on o.o jk


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2010)

Well I like pants. They are comfortable and keep me warm.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 5, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Just read some of his posts, his pants had to be off hours ago


hahaha yep


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> IDC, it's awesome :mrgreen:
> 
> What's your AIM name too guys, pm me if you want.



So how was the yiff session?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> So how was the yiff session?


There was no "yiff". They talked about furry shit for awhile and then scotty dropped the dramabomb.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> There was no "yiff". They talked about furry shit for awhile and then scotty dropped the dramabomb.



I see. Can furries function without drama?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I see. Can furries function without drama?


No. In hindsight I should've kept that shit off the forums since now it's probably only going to lead to MORE drama... fuck.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No. In hindsight I should've kept that shit off the forums since now it's probably only going to lead to MORE drama... fuck.



Actually, it shouldn't have started any drama at all. Maybe I'm naive because I've only been interacting with furries since November, I don't know. Maybe some people are just assholes, or are too dense to realize that they're hurting someone. I've noticed a lack of human compassion since I've been here on FAF. I must say I'm disappointed.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 6, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> So how was the yiff session?


You guys are gross. D:


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 6, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Actually, it shouldn't have started any drama at all. Maybe I'm naive because I've only been interacting with furries since November, I don't know. Maybe some people are just assholes, or are too dense to realize that they're hurting someone. I've noticed a lack of human compassion since I've been here on FAF. I must say I'm disappointed.




=/ Don't think too differently of me, I didn't do what I did to be an asshole, I guess I just wasn't thinking. Ya gotta give me some credit on compassion, if I had none I wouldn't be trying to fix my mistakes now would I


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> =/ Don't think too differently of me, I didn't do what I did to be an asshole, I guess I just wasn't thinking. Ya gotta give me some credit on compassion, if I had none I wouldn't be trying to fix my mistakes now would I



I think that may have come out more harsh than I had intended. I've consumed almost a case of beer so my "filter" isn't exactly working at the moment.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 6, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I think that may have come out more harsh than I had intended. I've consumed almost a case of beer so my "filter" isn't exactly working at the moment.



Haha every dog has his days. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Haha every dog has his days. Don't worry about it.


 i liked ur ava befor v.v


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 6, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> i liked ur ava befor v.v



so did I, a mod asked me to change it because it was too suggestive


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 6, 2010)

I like the new version better.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I like the new version better.



Thanks


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Thanks


 i liked the old one... why ? it wasnt that badn... its just as "bad" as the furry at the top of EVERY page on FAF


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> IMMA RAPE ALL OF YOU!!!


 EWWW I DONT WANNA BE RAPED!!!! -whispers- "this kid is a fag" Oh... wait a second.... I know this kidd... but i dont know from where


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> EWWW I DONT WANNA BE RAPED!!!! -whispers- "this kid is a fag" Oh... wait a second.... I know this kidd... but i dont know from where


 you know u wanna be raped by that fag... ohh ohh i know him too.. he is annoying and i hear he talks to himself o.o


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 6, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> Yeah people do it but it's gross *throw up*



Why is it gross?


----------



## Willow (Feb 7, 2010)

and this concerns you why??


----------



## Willow (Feb 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Why is it gross?


Honestly...it's like having a rave in an oven...hotter, sweatier, and stickier than having a rave in a wider area...I've never actually done fursuit yiff..but I know from experience..fursuits are very hot..(school mascot, no ventilation...)


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Honestly...it's like having a rave in an oven...hotter, sweatier, and stickier than having a rave in a wider area...I've never actually done fursuit yiff..but I know from experience..fursuits are very hot..(school mascot, no ventilation...)


I wish I could be my school's mascot, but I don't quite measure up to mustang standards down there.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> I wish I could be my school's mascot, but I don't quite measure up to mustang standards down there.


Our mascot is a bulldog. My friend in marching band got to be in it for one of the football games... It was cold as hell, and he was sweating balls.


----------



## Furio (Jun 9, 2010)

*Thanks from the walrus!!!*



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The Walrus furry was a cool guy. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Aw, thank ya!    Stop and say hi if you see me again this year!  I'll be at AC!!  *gives you big warm flipper hugs*
> ...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Thanks from the walrus!!!*



Furio said:


> Zeke Shadowfyre said:
> 
> 
> > The Walrus furry was a cool guy. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Akro (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice necro.


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 9, 2010)

Talk about bumping in the night

if this site 404's again when I click post I.....


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 9, 2010)

One thing that's more annoying than necros is the bunch of posts immediately following them, spouting the same unfunny insults/comments/arbitrary forum rules every time.


----------



## Akro (Jun 9, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> *One thing that's more annoying than necros is the bunch of posts immediately following them,* spouting the same unfunny insults/comments/arbitrary forum rules every time.



>:3 Included yourself in there.


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 9, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> One thing that's more annoying than necros is the bunch of posts immediately following them, spouting the same unfunny insults/comments/arbitrary forum rules every time.



..and when people post to say its annoying


----------



## Willow (Jun 9, 2010)

I totally remember this thread!!! This was like, one of the firsts that I posted in


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

It kills time.


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It kills time.



Inb4 FAF staff rages about the bump



WillowWulf said:


> I totally remember this thread!!! This was  like, one of the firsts that I posted in


Posts: 6,515

6,515 posts in 2 months wow


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 9, 2010)

Akro said:


> >:3 Included yourself in there.


 


Tuqiri said:


> ..and when people post to say its annoying


 
I'm aware of that, but it was worth insulting myself.


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 9, 2010)

I think this topic got derailed fast


----------



## Willow (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> Posts: 6,515
> 
> 6,515 posts in 2 months wow


 I joined in February though


----------



## Akro (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> I think this topic got derailed fast


 You're kidding right? This is 100% what the OP was about....God...


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 9, 2010)

I would advise the mods to kill this necro before the infestation gets any worse.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuqiri said:


> I think this topic got derailed fast



Hellz yea it only took over 800 posts and a necro.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I would advise the mods to kill this necro before the infestation gets any worse.


 You could always just report it so that the mods know instead of posting uselessly and waiting for them to find out?


----------



## Summercat (Jun 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You could always just report it so that the mods know instead of posting uselessly and waiting for them to find out?


 
This. This. A thousand times this.

I wouldn't have known about this thread had Jashwa not reported it. 

Reports on threads generate a discussion thread in a moderation forum, and an e-mail gets sent to all moderators assigned to the forum the reported thread is. As things were, I happened to be checking my e-mail, and this popped up.

So please, people, report stuff! We'll get to it if it needs attending!

Also, thread closed for necromancy and not really being on topic after necromancy.


----------

